# Diario Pravda: Tras el fracaso de la cumbre con la OTAN, Rusia despliega en la frontera de Ucrania cohetes termobáricos de gran calibre



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Creo que si a Rusia no le queda más remedio que intervenir, entrará a fondo en Donbas, arrasará toda la estructura militar de Ucrania que encuentre allí y se quedará con el territorio, a diferencia de lo que viene haciendo desde que estalló el conflicto, que consiste en un enfrentamiento de contención del enemigo y que en la OTAN pensaron que desgastaría a los rusos, pero no ha sido así. Ahora Rusia buscaría hacer lo mismo pero ya con el territorio del Donbas en Rusia, como Crimea.

Invadir toda Ucrania y, lo que es peor, controlarla después, significaría un desgaste que no se puede permitir, porque tendrá una resistencia muy fuerte y Ucrania quedará como víctima. Le es mejor como hasta ahora, mantener una guerra de baja intensidad pero habiendo incorporado un territorio mayoritariamente ruso o prorruso y con mayor capacidad para desplegar fuerzas y responder a los ataques. De paso mantendrá la amenaza de bombardear las zonas donde se desplieguen misiles. No le interesa ocupar toda Ucrania, que económicamente pasará a ser una ruina aun mayor si pierde ese territorio. El desgaste sería para Ucrania, no para Rusia.

*Ya fueron probados en Siria, aunque parecen más pequeños. Aun así...
*
PRAVDA: El arma mortal que Rusia desplegó en posiciones de primera línea cerca de Ucrania es el último lanzador de cohetes termobárico de 220 mm conocido como TOS-1, informa la publicación china _Sohu ._

Según la publicación, los mercenarios, las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses y los militares de los países de la OTAN se encuentran en Ucrania para ayudar a entrenar a los soldados y francotiradores. Ucrania actualmente construye búnkeres y trincheras en la línea del frente en preparación para posibles hostilidades.


> Los especialistas estadounidenses reconocen que las bombas termobáricas de Rusia son conocidas por su tremendo poder letal, dijo _Sohu_ .



Según informes no confirmados, los lanzallamas pesados han sido entregados en la frontera entre Rusia y Ucrania por vía férrea.
Читайте больше на https://english.pravda.ru/news/world/150025-tos_russia/

*Cumbre Rusia-OTAN: primer paso hacia la guerra hecha*
Mundo » Europa
Las negociaciones tan esperadas entre la Federación Rusa y los Estados Unidos terminaron en nada, aunque habían tenido un comienzo sorprendente. Moscú estaba preparado para tal resultado.







Parecía antes de las negociaciones que se llevarían a cabo como una conversación entre dos personas sordas. Estados Unidos y la OTAN no están dispuestos a escuchar lo que Rusia intenta decirles.

El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Ryabkov, dijo en una entrevista con _RIA Novosti_ antes de hablar en Ginebra que era difícil para los estadounidenses entablar un diálogo con Rusia porque el Reino Unido, Polonia, Lituania, Letonia, Estonia y otros "hermanos más jóvenes" los estaban observando. .



> La cumbre de Ginebra no fue un éxito, pero Rusia la aprovechó para expresar claramente sus pensamientos a todos.



En un momento de la historia, Rusia no logró detener la expansión de la OTAN. Muchas cosas han cambiado desde entonces. Moscú no quiere que la OTAN se expanda más, y *tal postura molestó incluso a estados neutrales* , como Finlandia, por ejemplo. Por tanto, la exigencia de Moscú de no incorporar nuevos miembros a la alianza suena irreal e inaceptable para la OTAN.

Algunos asumieron que para detener a la OTAN, Rusia podría convertirse en parte de ella. Si no sucede, *algún día Rusia será víctima de la expansión de China* . Sin embargo, Rusia solía presentar una iniciativa de este tipo en el pasado.




> La idea se expresó por primera vez en 1954, cuando la URSS anunció el deseo del país de unirse a la alianza en estado neutral. La iniciativa fue desechada.



El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin fue el siguiente, pero el resultado fue el mismo. La OTAN prefirió cambiar de tema.

Es un secreto a voces que es imposible reorganizar los roles en el espectáculo geopolítico euroatlántico. Como dijo el primer secretario general de la OTAN, Hastings Ismay, la alianza se creó para *mantener fuera a la Unión Soviética, a los estadounidenses dentro y a los alemanes abajo. *Rusia, como podemos ver, sigue jugando el papel de la Unión Soviética en esta configuración, y nadie va a cambiar nada en este momento.

Al mismo tiempo, como resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos desarrolló una visión demasiado amplia de sus aliados. En demasiados casos, esos "aliados" son dependientes pequeños, débiles y militarmente inútiles, escribió _The National Interest ._

Tal estado de cosas puede poner a los Estados Unidos en un punto muerto.

Cuando los funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que los regímenes que Washington había establecido a través de la fuerza militar en Afganistán e Irak también eran aliados, quedó claro que los *estadounidenses habían perdido hasta el más mínimo entendimiento del concepto* . Este aspecto quedó tan claro como el día en que su cliente afgano se derrumbó de la noche a la mañana ante la ofensiva militar talibán*.

En esta situación, miembros de la OTAN como


Albania,
Eslovenia,
montenegro
y macedonia del norte
son simplemente irrelevantes desde el punto de vista de la seguridad de los Estados Unidos. Son caminos potencialmente peligrosos que podrían desencadenar un conflicto entre Estados Unidos y Rusia.

Rusia está harta de la expansión de la OTAN. ella realmente lo es La incorporación de las repúblicas bálticas en 2004 se convirtió en el paso más peligroso de este proceso. La asistencia constante que Ucrania ha estado recibiendo durante años ahora pone a los Estados Unidos en una posición muy peligrosa. Kiev tiene este rayo de esperanza sobre el regreso de Crimea a Ucrania nuevamente. El comportamiento de Ucrania se ha vuelto alarmantemente beligerante. Ucrania tiene el potencial de arrastrar a Estados Unidos y la OTAN a una guerra peligrosa con Rusia. No está muy claro quién en Occidente realmente quiere que esto suceda. Si algún paria puede arrastrar a su patrón a una guerra catastrófica, entonces esta organización es peligrosa para todos.
Читайте больше на https://english.pravda.ru/world/150037-russia_nato_war/
Aquí hay otro vídeo sobre el arma:


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Ene 2022)

JOOOOOOODERRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Ene 2022)

Ya sabemos todos en la OTAN quien es el rey, la reina, los alfiles, las torres y los peones sacrificables

A Rusia le da igual que haya 15 que 20 peones sacrificables. Lo que no le da igual es que los peones se llenen de misiles nucleares tan cerca de sus fronteras que se quede sin tiempo de respuesta.

Eso no lo va a permitir porque tiene medios para impedirlo.

Edito: los ucranianos parece que no se enteran. Pueden construir todas las líneas Maginot que quieran, que , como la líen, les van a arrasar las centrales eléctricas, puentes, nudos ferroviarios, fábricas,......................, sin levantarse de la silla.

A la hora de elegir amigos hay que ser muy cuidadoso.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Ya sabemos todos en la OTAN quien es el rey, la reina, los alfiles, las torres y los peones sacrificables
> 
> A Rusia le da igual que haya 15 que 20 peones sacrificables. Lo que no le da igual es que los peones se llenen de misiles nucleares tan cerca de sus fronteras que se quede sin tiempo de respuesta.
> 
> Eso no lo va a permitir porque tiene medios para impedirlo.



Algunos pretenden hacernos creer que Estados Unidos debería quedarse calladito si Rusia y China desplegasen misiles con capacidad nuclear en las fronteras de Canadá y México


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ene 2022)

europa debe protegerse de las capacidad nuclear kremlinita con una basta red de silos perifericos


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Algunos pretenden hacernos creer que Estados Unidos debería quedarse calladito si Rusia y China desplegasen misiles con capacidad nuclear en las fronteras de Canadá y México



Ya pasó con los misiles de Cuba


----------



## FilibustHero (13 Ene 2022)

Los líderes políticos se han echado para atrás en el último momento en multitud de ocasiones durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX antes de empezar una guerra total. Tenían el miedo de la II guerra mundial en las venas, un miedo que los atenazaba.

En 2022 ya no queda nadie de esa época. Ya no tienen ese miedo.

Vais a echar de menos las risas del civid.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Ya sabemos todos en la OTAN quien es el rey, la reina, los alfiles, las torres y los peones sacrificables
> 
> A Rusia le da igual que haya 15 que 20 peones sacrificables. Lo que no le da igual es que los peones se llenen de misiles nucleares tan cerca de sus fronteras que se quede sin tiempo de respuesta.
> 
> ...



El ucraniano es el ser más tonto de la creación.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> europa debe protegerse de las capacidad nuclear kremlinita con una basta red de silos perifericos



Vamos, que tenemos que hacer dos cosas.

La primera agitar el avispero e ir a su frontera, luego llenar nuestra tierra de refugios por hacer lo primero.

Me encanta este tipo de comentarios para subnormales.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> europa debe protegerse de las capacidad nuclear kremlinita con una basta red de silos perifericos



Claro, claro. Y como todo el mundo sabe, los misiles que hay en Europa están bajo control europeo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ene 2022)

Se hace necesaria una fuerza nuclear suficientemente disuasoria para contrarestar el inmenso arsenal nuclear sovietico. La trinchera del Este que va de Estonia a Ucrania importantisimo para una respuesta rapida



Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Claro, claro. Y como todo el mundo sabe, los misiles que hay en Europa están bajo control europeo.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (13 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> europa debe protegerse de las capacidad nuclear kremlinita con una basta red de silos perifericos



Europa solo quiere maricones, charos y africanos vagos de mierda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Claro, claro. Y como todo el mundo sabe, los misiles que hay en Europa están bajo control europeo.



Ni la mayoría de aviones…si USA no quiere no vuelan…


----------



## EGO (13 Ene 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Ya pasó con los misiles de Cuba



Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.

Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.

Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (13 Ene 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a tito Vladi y a Jinping. Abajo el imperio gusano-sionista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ene 2022)

Y el resto de paises que tienen silos nucleares sovieticos en su frontera que hacen? se joden verdad putinitos?, voga de abrevar del retrete kremlinita.



EGO dijo:


> Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.
> 
> Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.
> 
> Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.


----------



## la mano negra (13 Ene 2022)

Esos cohetes pesados son ideales para abrir camino a las masas acorazadas . Eso lo barre todo : campos de minas , alambradas , posiciones fortificadas .... todo . Y después vienen los helicópteros y los carros de combate en masa .


----------



## zapatitos (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Algunos pretenden hacernos creer que Estados Unidos debería quedarse calladito si Rusia y China desplegasen misiles con capacidad nuclear en las fronteras de Canadá y México




Ya los desplegó en su día en Cuba y sabemos como terminó la historia, un avión yanqui derribado por las defensas antiaéreas soviéticas y los USA envainandósela renunciando a volver a intentar invadir Cuba y desmantelando los misiles que acababan de instalar en Turquía a cambio de que las URSS desmantelara los suyos en Cuba. Han pasado 60 años, ya no existe la URSS pero tanto se siguen acordando de eso los yanquis que no han vuelto asomar sus hocicos por la isla.

Y porque pillaron al Kruschev que era de los blandengues en la URSS, si pillan a un Stalin acaban pidiendo la hora al árbitro como cuando está acabando un partido del furgol.

También fue el comienzo del enfriamiento entre Cuba y la URSS porque Fidel quería más mambo pero eso ya es otra historia.

Saludos.


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

En realidad Rusia es un país sobredimensionado armementisticamente. Económicamente y poblacionalmente son una potencia "secundaria" y siguien siendo a día de hoy, por el momento, la segunda potencia militar mundial. Creo que deberían ir asumiendo que carecen de aliados en Europa y que eso es un fallo político y diplomático que difícilmente van a solventar mediante amenazas e invasiones de naciones soberanas. No tienen capacidad de ganar ninguna "guerra fría" como nación autónoma, salvo que se echen a las manos de los Chinos.

Por otra parte no es de ser muy inteligentes hacer de tu nación el campo de batalla de potencias extranjeras. Los ucranianos juegan pésimamente sus cartas políticas en el tablero internacional, si la coyuntura les exige que sean "neutrales", pues se es neutral como Austria. En caso de conflicto nuclear lo único que deben hacer es contar las nukes nucleares que sobrevuelan su cielo de oriente a occidente y viceversa.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya los desplegó en su día en Cuba y sabemos como terminó la historia, un avión yanqui derribado por las defensas antiaéreas soviéticas y los USA envainandósela renunciando a volver a intentar invadir Cuba y desmantelando los misiles que acababan de instalar en Turquía a cambio de que las URSS desmantelara los suyos en Cuba. Han pasado 60 años, ya no existe la URSS pero tanto se siguen acordando de eso los yanquis que no han vuelto asomar sus hocicos por la isla.
> 
> Y porque pillaron al Kruschev que era de los blandengues en la URSS, si pillan a un Stalin acaban pidiendo la hora al árbitro como cuando está acabando un partido del furgol.
> 
> ...



El ministerio de propaganda siempre lo ha vendido como una victoria gringa, pero por el acuerdo que firmaron los gringos tuvieron que llevarse los que tenían en Turquía.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ni la mayoría de aviones…si USA no quiere no vuelan…



Bueno, eso también lo hacen los rusos. A ver si crees que los S-400 que le vendieron al sultán o los Mig-31 no estan llenos de puertas traseras.

Con unas cuantas ins vía satélite se quedan en chatarra electrónica, si no arden directamente.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Algunos pretenden hacernos creer que Estados Unidos debería quedarse calladito si Rusia y China desplegasen misiles con capacidad nuclear en las fronteras de Canadá y México



USA tiene armas nucleares fuera de su territirio, en concreto en los vasallos de la NATO: Holanda, Italia y Turquia como minimo
Ademas estas armas son una amenaza directa contra Rusia, no contra China ni Korea del Norte

Rusia no tiene armas atomicas en otros paises de Europa

Las demandas de Rusia son logicas si se hubiera cumplido con los acuerdos de la guerra fria. Esperar que USA cumpla algun acuerdo es estar loco o ser tonto


Hay muchas peliculas de la crisis de los misiles de Cuba en 1962, pero no habras visto ninguna sobre los Euromisiles que puso Reagan en Europa en los 80. Evidentemente el cine como cualquier otra cosa es un arma de propaganda donde se señala quien es el bueno y quien es el malo

simplemente la informacion que recibes esta sesgada, en la India , Iran o cualquier pais no eurppeo nunca veran las cosas de ese modo tan sesgado


----------



## bigmaller (13 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.
> 
> Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.
> 
> Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.



Pollo sin cabeza? 

Si algo no hace putin es ir como pollo sin cabeza... . Y lo lleva demostrando veinte años.


----------



## bigmaller (13 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Bueno, eso también lo hacen los rusos. A ver si crees que los S-400 que le vendieron al sultán o los Mig-31 no estan llenos de puertas traseras.
> 
> Con unas cuantas ins vía satélite se quedan en chatarra electrónica, si no arden directamente.



Los mig-31?


----------



## mazuste (13 Ene 2022)

Algunos todavía se creen que el "pravda" es comunista o putiniano...

Caeis como pardillos a la goma...


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Bueno, eso también lo hacen los rusos. A ver si crees que los S-400 que le vendieron al sultán o los Mig-31 no estan llenos de puertas traseras.
> 
> Con unas cuantas ins vía satélite se quedan en chatarra electrónica, si no arden directamente.











Marruecos renuncia al S400 en favor del Patriot MIM104


* EEUU impone su ley




www.elhalal.es


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En realidad Rusia es un país sobredimensionado armementisticamente.



Tiene que defenderse. Y en cuanto a economía, le sobran materias primas, eso pronto valdrá mucho más que todos los derivados financieros que sostienen la economía anglo.



> Económicamente y poblacionalmente son una potencia "secundaria" y siguien siendo a día de hoy, por el momento, la segunda potencia militar mundial.



Con una capacidad de respuesta que disuade. Desde que cayó la URSS nunca estuvo en sus objetivos superar militarmente a EEUU, pero sí tener la potencia suficiente como para disuadir. Peor estaban en 1918, sin embargo...
De por qué el Reino Unido, EEUU, Francia, Japón y Australia invadieron Rusia en 1918 y de la ayuda Divina enviando una epidemia | Burbuja.info 



> Creo que deberían ir asumiendo que carecen de aliados en Europa y que eso es un fallo político y diplomático que difícilmente van a solventar mediante amenazas e invasiones de naciones soberanas.



La amenazas han empezado del lado de acá, basta con ver cómo se han puesto porque no les entregaba todo el gas que querían -y eso que aumentó el suministro- al precio y por el lugar que ellos querían, por Ucrania. Cuando los rusos dijeron que no, se remontaron. Yo, lo que los rusos les cerraba el suministro.



> No tienen capacidad de ganar ninguna "guerra fría" como nación autónoma, salvo que se echen a las manos de los Chinos.



De momento las sanciones han provocado que se convierta en el mayor productor de trigo del mundo. Y en todo lo demás tiene a China para abastecerse. Más bien el error ha sido del lado de acá, que ha provocado que dos enemigos tan poderosos se unan, China y Rusia, echando abajo toda la política de EEUU desde Nixon.



> Por otra parte no es de ser muy inteligentes hacer de tu nación el campo de batalla de potencias extranjeras. Los ucranianos juegan pésimamente sus cartas políticas en el tablero internacional, si la coyuntura les exige que sean "neutrales", pues se es neutral como Austria. En caso de conflicto nuclear lo único que deben hacer es contar las nukes nucleares que sobrevuelan su cielo de oriente a occidente y viceversa.



Está en una posición más débil que nosotros. Es EEUU quien está empujando a Ucrania si quiere recibir préstamos. ¿Acaso no fuerzan las condiciones en la base de Rota y Morón, llegando incluso a despedir a personal español? ¿Qué hacemos nosotros albergando armas nucleares, de las que nunca se habla? ¿Qué hace una central de mando subterránea en Torrejón, con el riesgo que eso conlleva, puesto que será objetivo en caso de ataque con armas nucleares?


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Ene 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> USA tiene armas nucleares fuera de su territirio, en concreto en los vasallos de la NATO: Holanda, Italia y Turquia como minimo
> Ademas estas armas son una amenaza directa contra Rusia, no contra China ni Korea del Norte
> 
> Rusia no tiene armas atomicas en otros paises de Europa
> ...



Los misiles en Holanda o Italia "no le preocupan" a Rusia. Bueno, sabe que tiene que vivir con eso, igual que los gringos y los piratas saben que tienen unos cuantos cientos con sus coordenadas metidas en las ojivas.

Lo que no quiere es que los pongan en un sitio sin tiempo de respuesta.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (13 Ene 2022)

Lo que no se dan cuenta los rusos es que USA QUIERE UNA GUERRA, una guerra a las puertas de Rusia, muy lejos de Estados Unidos...


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Ene 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Los líderes políticos se han echado para atrás en el último momento en multitud de ocasiones durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX antes de empezar una guerra total. Tenían el miedo de la II guerra mundial en las venas, un miedo que los atenazaba.
> 
> En 2022 ya no queda nadie de esa época. Ya no tienen ese miedo.
> 
> Vais a echar de menos las risas del civid.



A ver si lo del bichín no es más que una cortina de humo para provocar esta situación...


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Lo que no se dan cuenta los rusos es que USA QUIERE UNA GUERRA, una guerra a las puertas de Rusia, muy lejos de Estados Unidos...



USA SIEMPRE QUIERE UNA GUERRA. VIVE DE LA GUERRA.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> USA SIEMPRE QUIERE UNA GUERRA. VIVE DE LA GUERRA.



Y lo más lejos posible de su casa. ¿Te imaginas la histeria con dos portaviones chinos en el Golfo de México?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ene 2022)

Realmente ese juguete no es de lo peor que hay en la frontera con Ucrania…lo que puede mandar al otro barrio al ejército ucraniano es este….


Puede usar municiones nucleares tácticas…una descarga sobre las posiciones y se terminó el juego…


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Lo que no se dan cuenta los rusos es que USA QUIERE UNA GUERRA, una guerra a las puertas de Rusia, muy lejos de Estados Unidos...



Cómo no se van a dar cuenta, hombre. De ahí que todavía no hayan atacado a Ucrania, porque lleva provocando años.


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y lo más lejos posible de su casa. ¿Te imaginas la histeria con dos portaviones chinos en el Golfo de México?



Pues claro. Así ha sido desde 1945: Corea, Vietnam, Centroamérica, Oriente Medio, Balcanes...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y lo más lejos posible de su casa. ¿Te imaginas la histeria con dos portaviones chinos en el Golfo de México?



Un posición con misiles en Cuba y los verás corriendo como pollos sin cabeza…

Si Putin los coloca antes de las próximas elecciones los demócratas desaparecen…


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> *Ya fueron probados en Siria, aunque parecen más pequeños. Aun así...
> *
> El arma mortal que Rusia desplegó en posiciones de primera línea cerca de Ucrania es el último lanzador de cohetes termobárico de 220 mm conocido como TOS-1, informa la publicación china _Sohu ._
> 
> ...



Estos misiles son muy destructivos, pero tienen un alcance muy limitado. Si los enfrentas con otra artilleria mas convencional tienen las de perder.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Lo que no se dan cuenta los rusos es que USA QUIERE UNA GUERRA, una guerra a las puertas de Rusia, muy lejos de Estados Unidos...



Y yo quiero una de 20 pero no puede ser. 

Si la lian la guerra la tendrán en las puertas de sus casas. No sé libran.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Realmente ese juguete no es de lo peor que hay en la frontera con Ucrania…lo que puede mandar al otro barrio al ejército ucraniano es este….
> 
> 
> Puede usar municiones nucleares tácticas…una descarga sobre las posiciones y se terminó el juego…



Yo creo que de calor es mucho peor. Un mortero se cuela en una trinchera, pero no barre un kilómetro con fuego. Mucho se tienen que enterrar para sobrevivir a un cambio de temperatura y presión tan repentinas como brutales


----------



## FranMen (13 Ene 2022)

Los rusos a todo gas y nosotros a pasar frío (Germanía)


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Estos misiles son muy destructivos, pero tienen un alcance muy limitado. Si los enfrentas con otra artilleria mas convencional tienen las de perder.



Hombre, ningún arma opera sola; se supone que tiene protección aérea. No tengo ni idea, pero me imagino que los colocan donde no les llegue fuego artillero.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Pues claro. Así ha sido desde 1945: Corea, Vietnam, Centroamérica, Oriente Medio, Balcanes...



Y la Primera Guerra Mundial, y los cañoneos en China, Japón, México. Nunca ha sufrido un ataque exterior, no sabe lo que es una guerra, sólo la civil, y aun quedan heridas que ahora se abren.


----------



## usuario baneado (13 Ene 2022)

Y aquí que somos los primeros en explotar los nuevos nichos de mercado y sin convertir la planta de Nissan en una cadena de montaje de Paktanquetas(dos contenedores de runa soldados con un chasis de Trade) y Almussafes en el centro de montaje de ICBM Tomatina-guan


----------



## EGO (13 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Estos misiles son muy destructivos, pero tienen un alcance muy limitado. Si los enfrentas con otra artilleria mas convencional tienen las de perder.



Aparte de que he leido requieren unas condiciones climatologicas ideales para la dispersion del combustible de la bomba.Con lluvia,nevadas o fuerte viento pierden mucha eficacia.

Este tipo de bombas las uso EEUU en Tora Bora para reventar a los talibanes dentro de las cuevas.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hombre, ningún arma opera sola; se supone que tiene protección aérea. No tengo ni idea, pero me imagino que los colocan donde no les llegue fuego artillero.



Eso se sobreentiende, pero yo me refiero a que el TOS es un arma muy espectacular y llamativa para hacer videos de propaganda y realmente destructiva si te pilla pero esta muy, muy limitada por su alcance, por eso van montados sobre blindados. Es como enfrentar a un soldado con lanzallamas, TOS y a otro con un francotirador, artilleria normal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Eso se sobreentiende, pero yo me refiero a que el TOS es un arma muy espectacular y llamativa para hacer videos de propaganda y realmente destructiva si te pilla pero esta muy, muy limitada por su alcance, por eso van montados sobre blindados. Es como enfrentar a un soldado con lanzallamas, TOS y a otro con un francotirador, artilleria normal.



No exactamente, no exactamente es así…








Padre de todas las bombas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Una docena de esos juguetes y la guerra se terminó para Ucrania…


----------



## Discordante (13 Ene 2022)

¿Sabeis algo de la politica interna rusa y que juegos de poder puede haber de puertas adentro?

Me pregunto cuanto hay de propanga interna y presiones de generales/oligarcas en esto.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Otro vídeo más sobre el arma


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Sabeis algo de la politica interna rusa y que juegos de poder puede haber de puertas adentro?
> 
> Me pregunto cuanto hay de propanga interna y presiones de generales/oligarcas en esto.



Putin es la paloma…el partido comunista en la oposición es el perro que pueden soltar los eslavos otra vez…


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No exactamente, no exactamente es así…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si rusia usa estas armas acaba mas embargada internacionalmente que Corea del Norte.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Si rusia usa estas armas acaba mas embargada internacionalmente que Corea del Norte.



No creo, ya las usa…


----------



## pepetemete (13 Ene 2022)

La guerra hoy no es convencional, es cibernética. 
Si se inutiliza la electrónica, GAME OVER, y ahí es donde está el quiz de la cuestión, el conceto... a los hechos me repito.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo, ya las usa…



Estas son termobaricas normales usadas contra el isis. A la que tu te refieres "El Padre de todas las Bonbas" es un pepino enorme que tiran desde un bombardero estrategico.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Estas son termobaricas normales usadas contra el isis. A la que tu te refieres "El Padre de todas las Bonbas" es un pepino enorme que tiran desde un bombardero estrategico.



Efectivamente, depende del objetivo…y en Ucrania seguro que las usan para eliminar a las tropas de la OTAN incrustadas….

En Siria ya la usaron…aunque no hay vídeo en la web visible…hay que buscar en las fosas marianas…


----------



## Giordano Bruno (13 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> europa debe protegerse de las capacidad nuclear kremlinita con una basta red de silos perifericos



Para que? 5-8 Bombas nucleares arrasan Moscú y San Petesburgo y listo.....el resto de Rusia es un estercolero tercermundista frío de cojones y lleno de moros y Chinos.


----------



## Egam (13 Ene 2022)

Pues yo creo que la respuesta de Rusia va a ser asimétrica, directamente a la yugular.

No tiene sentido amenazar a ningún país de Europa (mención aparte tienen los guarros de los turcos).
Los que la están liando son los USA, de ahí que se reúnan con ellos e ignoren al resto. El panorama es claro por mucho que chille Bórrell.

Si han de atacar USA, lo harán por el flanco más inesperado. Apostaría por el norte de Canadá, con temperaturas de -35C a los que el ejército woke no está acostumbrado ni la maquinaria militar americana. Y al alcance de las bases del Ártico.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

Rusia da un poco de pena.

No le van a rozar a Occidente ni el pelo de los huevos.

Porque el Kremlin se acojona ante la perspectiva de ser desconectado de SWIFT y que su corrupta e inutil elite deje de poder vivir con lujos, viajando y en sus mansiones de occidente.

En ese caso, seria la propia elite rusa la que se cepillaria a Putin.

Dicho lo cual no es buena idea molestar a Rusia, porque aunque nunca responden, vamos sumando puntos para que si algun dia deciden reventarnos y saquearnos, lo hagan con mas ganas.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (13 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.
> 
> Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.
> 
> Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.



Si EEUU sigue en su empeño de que Ucrania se incorpore a la OTAN, entonces Rusia romperá la baraja, como hizo EEUU en 1961. Seguro va a haber follon. 

Los ucranianos deben tener mucho cuidado al escoger sus amigos porque esa decision es la que le expone al peligro inmediato, la guerra. Y Rusia no va a dudar para defender sus intereses.

EEUU lleva ya muchos años buscando follon con Rusia con el objetivo de crear tensión. Llevan tiempo meneando el tablero geopolitico. Parece que buscan una nueva Guerra Fría


----------



## workforfood (13 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Rusia da un poco de pena.
> 
> No le van a rozar a Occidente ni el pelo de los huevos.
> 
> ...



Que chorradas dices Ucrania militarmente para Rusia es la nada. Tocar los huevos vale, pero no vas a tocar los huevos a un pais que tiene submarinos typhoon en frente de Washington con decenas de ojivas
nucleares. Lo entiendes o no, los gilipollas son los ucranianos porque en el momento que entre Rusia toda la Rusia Ucraniana se levanta a muerte y ya es que no van a perder el donbass sino que se van a quedar sin la mitad de país. La OTAN se quedará mirando, dando palmaditas a la espalda a Ucrania.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Si rusia usa estas armas acaba mas embargada internacionalmente que Corea del Norte.



Pues anda que no lleva sanciones encima. Además, ¿qué pasa si Rusia te cierra la llave del gas y del petróleo? Cualquier día lo hará, los asiáticos están dispuesto a pagar más y ya no sobran ni petróleo ni gas.

Algunos no os dais cuenta de que estáis contagiados de prepotencia; seguís pensando como si los chinos fueran cuencoarrocistas y los rusos vivieran en los 90, con Yeltsin.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Ene 2022)

Europa occidental haciendo de putita a EE.UU que le pilla un oceano de por medio y a ellos una guerrita mas en Europa como que les viene bien para desgastarnos a nosotros ( aun mas) y a Rusia.


----------



## workforfood (13 Ene 2022)

La mitad de Ucrania son rusos mas o menos mezclados, no solo es el donbass, si entra Rusia el país colapsa directamente proclamación de independencia y federación a Rusia de la mitad del país al momento. Pinza con transnistria por el sur.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (13 Ene 2022)

Joder, qué ganas de que arrasen ese puto país de pandereta y puta de la OTAN llamado Ucrania.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Que chorradas dices Ucrania militarmente para Rusia es la nada. Tocar los huevos vale, pero no vas a tocar los huevos a un pais que tiene submarinos typhoon en frente de Washington con decenas de ojivas
> nucleares. Lo entiendes o no, los gilipollas son los ucranianos porque en el momento que entre Rusia toda la Rusia Ucraniana se levanta a muerte y ya es que no van a perder el donbass sino que se van a quedar sin la mitad de país. La OTAN se quedará mirando, dando palmaditas a la espalda a Ucrania.



No he dicho lo contrario.
Kiev se va a llevar las hostias.
Pero no llegaran a Occidente, que es quien las instiga, porque el Kremlin se acojona ante la perspectiva de dejar de consumir lujos occidentales.


----------



## ChortiHunter (13 Ene 2022)

Bueno olvidaros de aprender ingles o alemán, empezad con el Ruso de inmediato.


----------



## Iron IQ (13 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.
> 
> Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.
> 
> Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.



No va a ir ni un cohete a Moscu, OTAN perdería toda la credibilidad que le queda atacando ciudades.
Tampoco va a haber invasión rusa al oeste de su frontera actual, le basta con posicionar unos de sus submarinos en frente de las costas americanas.
A la mínima amenaza a una ciudad grande rusa, las costas americanas sufrirán su primera guerra de verdad en su tierra.


EEUU solo quiere mantener tensa la situación hasta el punto de que no se una Rusia con China en un bloque militar único.


----------



## workforfood (13 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No he dicho lo contrario.
> Kiev se va a llevar las hostias.
> Pero no llegaran a Occidente, que es quien las instiga, porque el Kremlin se acojona ante la perspectiva de dejar de consumir lujos occidentales.



Estados unidos quiere la guerra. No creo que un Ucraniano de pueblo no un político untado, va ir a la guerra contra Rusia por entrar en la OTAN. En el momento que entre Rusia el país se desploma por completo hay mucho ruso con la cabeza agachada dentro del país.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Ene 2022)

Qué bien vendria una guerra ahora mismo.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Estados unidos quiere la guerra. No creo que un Ucraniano de pueblo no un político untado, va ir a la guerra contra Rusia por entrar en la OTAN. En el momento que entre Rusia el país se desploma por completo hay mucho ruso con la cabeza agachada dentro del país.



Desde luego parecen reacios, incluso los politicos untados.

EEUU trata de aprovechar la desesperacion por la apertura del NordStream 2, para incitar una guerra, pero incluso los politicos mas corruptos no tienen un instinto tan suicida.

Ademas que por mucho poder que tenga un politico, no le puede ordenar a su ejercito ordenes completamente y visiblemente suicidas, porque no serian obedecidas.


----------



## Sr Julian (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues anda que no lleva sanciones encima. Además, ¿qué pasa si Rusia te cierra la llave del gas y del petróleo? Cualquier día lo hará, los asiáticos están dispuesto a pagar más y ya no sobran ni petróleo ni gas.
> 
> Algunos no os dais cuenta de que estáis contagiados de prepotencia; seguís pensando como si los chinos fueran cuencoarrocistas y los rusos vivieran en los 90, con Yeltsin.



A ver si te crees que entre Rusia y China no tienen tensiones fronterizas entre ellos.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> *Ya fueron probados en Siria, aunque parecen más pequeños. Aun así...
> *
> El arma mortal que Rusia desplegó en posiciones de primera línea cerca de Ucrania es el último lanzador de cohetes termobárico de 220 mm conocido como TOS-1, informa la publicación china _Sohu ._
> 
> ...



-
LOS MAQUINETAS os chulean a con cobee que con jerra... VUESTO FUTURO... ni saludos musicales ni hostias,;


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No he dicho lo contrario.
> Kiev se va a llevar las hostias.
> Pero no llegaran a Occidente, que es quien las instiga, porque el Kremlin se acojona ante la perspectiva de dejar de consumir lujos occidentales.



pueden conseguir lo que quieran, lo poco que tenemos, por china. 

Los que no podemos ni vivir es europa sin gas, y te recuerdo que Argelia es aliado Ruso. 

Comprad leña, mantas y velas


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> pueden conseguir lo que quieran, lo poco que tenemos, por china.
> 
> Los que no podemos ni vivir es europa sin gas, y te recuerdo que Argelia es aliado Ruso.
> 
> Comprad leña, mantas y velas



Creo que hace poco Argelia ha firmado la compra de armas a China, si no recuerdo mal.

Deberiamos vender, o incluso regalar armas a Argelia que solo puedan utilizarse contra Marruecos.

Una guerra Argelia vs Marruecos seria genial desde el punto de vista de intereses españoles.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> A ver si te crees que entre Rusia y China no tienen tensiones fronterizas entre ellos.



¿Quién ha dicho que entre Rusia y China no haya habido tensiones? ¿No las hay entre Rusia y el resto de Europa y continúa vendiendo materias primas? ¿No hay tensiones entre España y Marruecos y el mercado continúa abierto?


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> europa debe protegerse de las capacidad nuclear kremlinita con una basta red de silos perifericos



-
Pues sios perifericos podrá n hacer algo evidentemente

lq cos es que no se salten los tratados y si bel que primero nhace trampas será monitorizado con el resultado ya sabido de antebrazo.o


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Creo que hace poco Argelia ha firmado la compra de armas a China, si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> Deberiamos vender, o incluso regalar armas a Argelia que solo puedan utilizarse contra Marruecos.
> 
> Una guerra Argelia vs Marruecos seria genial desde el punto de vista de intereses españoles.



Claro porque China y Rusia van juntos en esto. les va la vida en ello, como a la del dinero púibico 

Ten por seguro que si se lia, el frente del norte de africa será uno de los más activos, sin olvidar que rota y moron son blancos primarios declarados. 

Estamos en un punto muy jodido


----------



## PeterGriffyn (13 Ene 2022)

Los ucranianos deben ser tontos. Es como si hay dos boxeadores que se llevan a matar entre ellos y en vez de aliarse con su vecino pared con pared, se alían con el que vive a tomar por culo.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Quién ha dicho que entre Rusia y China no haya habido tensiones? ¿No las hay entre Rusia y el resto de Europa y continúa vendiendo materias primas? ¿No hay tensiones entre España y Marruecos y el mercado continúa abierto?



-
por supuesto debe mos tener tensiones .. hay que mantener la tensión.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

zapa dixit y los mas media of course.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

MIentras la guerra sea en europa claro que no va a haber acuerdo, a EEUU se suda los cojones que media europa salte por los aires.

Ponle los misiles nucelares en cuba apuntando a guachintón y jewyork en lugar de a alemania y a ucrania, verás qué rápido se llega a un acuerdo.

A todo esto, tener como aliado a un tío al que le importa tres cojones que conviertan tu país en un campo de batalla porque el suyo está bien lejos y a salvo, no parece la estrategia más inteligente.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

ahora avrir jrande lo votado de los que quieren quedarse con los restos de lo gripalizado..

tenemos a los ruskis mosqueados y a juropa de baja para no gastar pilas mientras nos venden carros a tesla al cuadrdo.,.. en realidad queda menos tiempon para VUESTRA ANIKILAION DE COMEPLATANOS,. pero al final del tunel hay una chispa reciente.


----------



## Abstenuto (13 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.
> 
> Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.
> 
> Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.



¿Impidiendo el contraataque? ¿Y los pepinos que iban a llover desde la costa del Pacífico? ¿Y los de los SLBM rusos?

No vas a ver llover pepinos sobre Moscú. Eso es absurdo y no está sobre la mesa

La OTAN busca que Rusia se implique en una guerra de desgaste en Ucrania


----------



## Kalanders (13 Ene 2022)

En pork ulistan hasta que no crucen la yunkera o Irún, da igual. Circulen


----------



## scalibu (13 Ene 2022)

Pués Damián Galerón en su último vídeo dice que esto empieza a tes de final de Marzo y Europa se va a tpc.


----------



## Abstenuto (13 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En realidad Rusia es un país sobredimensionado armementisticamente. Económicamente y poblacionalmente son una potencia "secundaria" y siguien siendo a día de hoy, por el momento, la segunda potencia militar mundial. Creo que deberían ir asumiendo que carecen de aliados en Europa y que eso es un fallo político y diplomático que difícilmente van a solventar mediante amenazas e invasiones de naciones soberanas. No tienen capacidad de ganar ninguna "guerra fría" como nación autónoma, salvo que se echen a las manos de los Chinos.
> 
> Por otra parte no es de ser muy inteligentes hacer de tu nación el campo de batalla de potencias extranjeras. Los ucranianos juegan pésimamente sus cartas políticas en el tablero internacional, si la coyuntura les exige que sean "neutrales", pues se es neutral como Austria. En caso de conflicto nuclear lo único que deben hacer es contar las nukes nucleares que sobrevuelan su cielo de oriente a occidente y viceversa.



A algunos me parece que se os olvida que para mantener economías sobredimensionadas como la europea o la estadounidense hacen falta recursos energéticos y materias primas. En el caso de la UE, que parece que finalmente se va a pegar el tiro en el pie que temíamos, la dependencia del gas ruso a día de hoy es total


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Impidiendo el contraataque? ¿Y los pepinos que iban a llover desde la costa del Pacífico? ¿Y los de los SLBM rusos?
> 
> No vas a ver llover pepinos sobre Moscú. Eso es absurdo y no está sobre la mesa
> 
> La OTAN busca que Rusia se implique en una guerra de desgaste en Ucrania



Creo que el cálculo de Rusia no será como el de ahora, de mantener una guerra en el Donbas desde fuera, y que ya dura años; entrará a fondo en Donbas, arrasará toda la estructura militar de Ucrania que encuentre allí y se quedará con el territorio. Es decir, lo mismo que hasta ahora sólo que con todo el poder militar en el sitio. Meterse a fondo en toda Ucrania es un desgaste que no se puede permitir, porque tendrá resistencia muy fuerte y Ucrania quedará como víctima. Le es mejor como hasta ahora, mantener el conflicto pero habiendo incorporado un territorio mayoritariamente ruso o prorruso y con mayor capacidad para desplegar fuerzas y responder a los ataques.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.
> 
> Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.
> 
> Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.



tu ves mucha peli, sigue jugando a la playstation comedoritos, ya tiene a sus submarinos dando vueltas por el atlantico, y eeuu lo sabe, tu no sabes lo que es una "crisi de misilitos" anda y vuelve a la cueva anda.


----------



## asakopako (13 Ene 2022)

Lo que no sé es como siguen con lo del diario Pravda. Le tenían que haber cambiado el nombre o algo. Tiene muy mala fama acumulada.

Bueno, luego veo que aquí seguimos con Lo País así que no estamos para hablar mucho.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Ene 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Los ucranianos deben ser tontos. Es como si hay dos boxeadores que se llevan a matar entre ellos y en vez de aliarse con su vecino pared con pared, se alían con el que vive a tomar por culo.



Tan tontos como nosotros, que despiden personal español de sus bases y aquí aun les facilitan la labor mejorando los acuerdos. Qué decir de las armas nucleares que almacenamos o la base subterránea de Torrejón para uso de EEUU en caso de ataque nuclear.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tu ves mucha peli, sigue jugando a la playstation comedoritos, ya tiene a sus submarinos dando vueltas por el atlantico, y eeuu lo sabe, tu no sabes lo que es una "crisi de misilitos" anda y vuelve a la cueva anda.



Menudo subnormal que eres, compadre.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Menudo subnormal.



que hablas?


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Los ucranianos deben ser tontos. Es como si hay dos boxeadores que se llevan a matar entre ellos y en vez de aliarse con su vecino pared con pared, se alían con el que vive a tomar por culo.



Cuando tu vecino te montó un holodomor y mató a millones de tus compatriotas de pura hambre a propósito, me da a mí que pocas ganas tienes de aliarete con semejante hijo de puta.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ene 2022)

Rusia si entra en guerra ya lo ha dicho descabezar completamente a los antirusos de kiev, despues creara novorusia y ya nadie le tocara los huevos por el Mar Negro, al que se acerque por ahi volatilizado. En otras palabras se van a poner a hablar y le van a asegurar por escrito que esas naciones no van a ser de la Otan. Despues cuatro rollitos pal pueblo, los papeles firmados por detras y vamonos.


----------



## bladu (13 Ene 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esos cohetes pesados son ideales para abrir camino a las masas acorazadas . Eso lo barre todo : campos de minas , alambradas , posiciones fortificadas .... todo . Y después vienen los helicópteros y los carros de combate en masa .



Lo que pasa es que su alcance es limitado 10km Max. Radio al que está expuesto a sobre todo a armas antitanque.

Los cohetes termobaricos del smerch o del tornado son otra cosa


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Ene 2022)

Dejo caer por aquí que los 3M22 Zircon han entrado en servicio ayer, para la marina rusa. Sumad eso a la posibilidad de que desplieguen en Cuba y tenemos un muy necesario y sano contrapeso en toda esta mierda.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> MIentras la guerra sea en europa claro que no va a haber acuerdo, a EEUU se suda los cojones que media europa salte por los aires.
> 
> Ponle los misiles nucelares en cuba apuntando a guachintón y jewyork en lugar de a alemania y a ucrania, verás qué rápido se llega a un acuerdo.
> 
> A todo esto, tener como aliado a un tío al que le importa tres cojones que conviertan tu país en un campo de batalla porque el suyo está bien lejos y a salvo, no parece la estrategia más inteligente.





Kalanders dijo:


> En pork ulistan hasta que no crucen la yunkera o Irún, da igual. Circulen



-
unos hipersonicos en cuba mas sub nelares .. .. si prenden la mecha ya sabéis qquien empezó.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> No va a ir ni un cohete a Moscu, OTAN perdería toda la credibilidad que le queda atacando ciudades.
> Tampoco va a haber invasión rusa al oeste de su frontera actual, le basta con posicionar unos de sus submarinos en frente de las costas americanas.
> A la mínima amenaza a una ciudad grande rusa, las costas americanas sufrirán su primera guerra de verdad en su tierra.
> 
> ...



Que la otan no bombardea ciudades???? De qué cueva de mierda has salido? dónd estabas tú mientras la otan con el puerco hijo de puta de solana a la cabeza bombardeó yugoslavia hasta aburrirse? cuántos años tienes? 12? vaya tela.


----------



## midelburgo (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Creo que el cálculo de Rusia no será como el de ahora, de mantener una guerra en el Donbas desde fuera, y que ya dura años; entrará a fondo en Donbas, arrasará toda la estructura militar de Ucrania que encuentre allí y se quedará con el territorio. Es decir, lo mismo que hasta ahora sólo que con todo el poder militar en el sitio. Meterse a fondo en toda Ucrania es un desgaste que no se puede permitir, porque tendrá resistencia muy fuerte y Ucrania quedará como víctima. Le es mejor como hasta ahora, mantener el conflicto pero habiendo incorporado un territorio mayoritariamente ruso o prorruso y con mayor capacidad para desplegar fuerzas y responder a los ataques. De paso mantendrá la amenaza de bombardear las zonas donde se despliegan misiles. No le interesa ocupar todo el territorio de Ucrania.
> 
> *Ya fueron probados en Siria, aunque parecen más pequeños. Aun así...
> *
> ...



Del órgano de Stalin al órgano de Putin.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Cuando tu vecino te montó un holodomor y mató a millones de tus compatriotas de pura hambre a propósito, me da a mí que pocas ganas tienes de aliarete con semejante hijo de puta.



compadre lo sera tus muertos, si no tienes que decir nada te pones a mirar a la meca con tus amigos nanzis, capisci? Al puto ijnore tontonlapolla


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Tan tontos como nosotros, que despiden personal español de sus bases y aquí aun les facilitan la labor mejorando los acuerdos. Qué decir de las armas nucleares que almacenamos o la base subterránea de Torrejón para uso de EEUU en caso de ataque nuclear.



-
claro está que los torreznos de torrejón serán diana en caso de fiesta.


----------



## Abstenuto (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Creo que el cálculo de Rusia no será como el de ahora, de mantener una guerra en el Donbas desde fuera, y que ya dura años; entrará a fondo en Donbas, arrasará toda la estructura militar de Ucrania que encuentre allí y se quedará con el territorio. Es decir, lo mismo que hasta ahora sólo que con todo el poder militar en el sitio. Meterse a fondo en toda Ucrania es un desgaste que no se puede permitir, porque tendrá resistencia muy fuerte y Ucrania quedará como víctima. Le es mejor como hasta ahora, mantener el conflicto pero habiendo incorporado un territorio mayoritariamente ruso o prorruso y con mayor capacidad para desplegar fuerzas y responder a los ataques.



No estaba pensando en toda Ucrania, sino hasta el Dniéper. Es lo que dicen mucho analistas. El problema que esa zona ya no es tan prorrusa como lo es Crimea o el Donbass. Rusia tiene poderío militar para arrasar y ocupar ese territorio, dicen quienes saben que no llevaría mucho tiempo ni demasiado esfuerzo militar. El problema es que después se va a encontrar muchos elementos hostiles en el territorio ocupado, una guerrilla y una guerra de desgaste que ya debe estar perfilada por el mando OTANico.

Acabar con eso no va a ser tan fácil y va a exigir mucha sangre, medidas duras y desagradables, la población civil va a sufrir. Tendremos propaganda OTANica vendiéndonos el terror ruso hasta en la sopa

Creo que por ahí van a ir los tiros


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que nos pillan a tomar por culo


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Que la otan no bombardea ciudades???? De qué cueva de mierda has salido? dónd estabas tú mientras la otan con el puerco hijo de puta de solana a la cabeza bombardeó yugoslavia hasta aburrirse? cuántos años tienes? 12? vaya tela.



-
si asi fue yugoslavija sentenciada , eran otros tiempos por lo visto no encauzados y que de estoss lodos estos rojos.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Menos mal que nos pillan a tomar por culo



-
ya te digo que , hay distancia ... aver si nos llegan sólo las raspas del pifostio gastabalas que tienen montado.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Ene 2022)

Putin será domado por la OTAN.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Creo que si a Rusia no le queda más remedio que intervenir, entrará a fondo en Donbas, arrasará toda la estructura militar de Ucrania que encuentre allí y se quedará con el territorio. Es decir, lo mismo que hasta ahora sólo que con todo el poder militar en el sitio. Invadir toda Ucrania y, lo que es peor, controlarla es un desgaste que no se puede permitir, porque tendrá resistencia muy fuerte y Ucrania quedará como víctima. Le es mejor como hasta ahora, mantener el conflicto pero habiendo incorporado un territorio mayoritariamente ruso o prorruso y con mayor capacidad para desplegar fuerzas y responder a los ataques. De paso mantendrá la amenaza de bombardear las zonas donde se despliegan misiles. No le interesa ocupar todo el territorio de Ucrania, que económicamente pasará a ser una ruina aun mayor si pierde ese territorio.
> 
> *Ya fueron probados en Siria, aunque parecen más pequeños. Aun así...
> *
> ...



Lo que Rusia debería de hacer, es presentar el siguiente órdago: 'cualquier conflicto que se genere en Europa contra Rusia, significará la guerra total contra Estados Unidos, y el lanzamiento del arsenal estratégico nuclear contra ellos'. Y es que parece que vivan en un mundo aparte. Está más que claro que son los anglosajones, sus macro-empresas, las que están envenenando constantemente las relaciones entre las naciones (que no solo ahí contra Rusia están, ya lo sabemos). Esa gente es la puta cizaña. Ellos y los ingleses. 

Personalmente, esa es mi opinión, y esa sería mi declaración pública ante ellos: ' si la volvéis a liar, buscar algún agujero donde meteros por que os lo suelto todo encima de vuestras cabezas'. Y vale ya con los salvajes ladrones y parásitos estos. 'Dignos' hijos de la pérfida Albión. Más burdos, pero igual de criminales.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Ene 2022)

Este foro apesta a turcochino batukhanero ackm.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que Rusia debería de hacer, es presentar el siguiente órdago: 'cualquier conflicto que se genere en Europa contra Rusia, significará la guerra total contra Estados Unidos, y el lanzamiento del arsenal estratégico nuclear contra ellos'. Y es que parece que vivan en un mundo aparte. Está más que claro que son los anglosajones, sus macro-empresas, las que están envenenando constantemente las relaciones entre las naciones (que no solo ahí contra Rusia están, ya lo sabemos). Esa gente es la puta cizaña. Ellos y los ingleses.
> 
> Personalmente, esa es mi opinión, y esa sería mi declaración pública ante ellos: ' si la volvéis a liar, buscar algún agujero donde meteros por que os lo suelto todo encima de vuestras cabezas'. Y vale ya con los salvajes ladrones y parásitos estos. 'Dignos' hijos de la pérfida Albión. Más burdos, pero igual de criminales.



Las amenazas para que funcionen y cambien la voluntad de alguien, tienen que ser creibles, y esa no lo es.

No es creible un ataque de Rusia contra estados nucelares. Ni contra Francia o UK, menos contra EEUU.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 Ene 2022)

No va a pasar nada, en 2 meses todo olvidado y a por el siguiente entretenimiento catastrofista para aburridos.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

ya sabemos que el pifostio de ww3 de las alimañas es en bluff como la plandemia HDP... 
SOYS TAN COBARDES QUE NO TENIS COJONES DE LA LANZAR PEPINOS NUCELARES PORQUE VIVIIS DEL CUENTO hdp..., ni saludos musicales ni hostias , decir que hay crisis de pilas y no tortureis alejando la muerte que acercais o dad solucion HDP


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Ene 2022)

Como mucho solo habrá 2 o 3 países invadidos


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Menos mal que nos pillan a tomar por culo



como wuhan


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

-
SI ESTO NO SE VA DEMADRE ASI SERÍA.. ES DECIR LA jerra de baja intensidáa. 
pero no es de recibo pero si AY QUE ANIKILAR.. JAJAJA VUESTO FUTURO.


----------



## MICROLITO (13 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Como mucho solo habrá 2 o 3 países invadidos



NI OS PREOCUPEIS DE LA GUERRA.. ESTAMOS EN FASE plandemia,.. queda la invasion alien y el chuip 666 antes,.. ya tu sabes.


----------



## DarkNight (14 Ene 2022)

Putin, ataca ya. Es la única vacuna para la Plandemia. Asi se acaba esta pesadilla Orwelliana de una puta vez. Que empiece la Gran Guerra. Ver a Maricron, Draghi, Von der Leyen, Biden el pederasta, Klaus Schwab el nazi y Antonia 3 llorando contra ti, no tendría precio. Prefiero el Madmax y luchar por mi supervivencia a esta locura del PCR, el bozal, el pinchazo ARN y toda esta MIERDA. Antes que unirme a la puta OTAN reclutado a la fuerza, deserto al ejército ruso

Prefiero al dictador Putin que servir a estos globalistas adoradores de Satanás y su plan eugenésico de mierda. Han destruido con su agenda a la sociedad. Que se metan la Plandemia, el LGTB, el fake climático, las feminazis y sus moros por el culo. Para hacer la tortilla, hay que romper los huevos. Quiero la puta guerra, y todos los putos Covidianos de la tercera dosis que sean arrasados. Estamos muchos hasta los cojones ya. Son casi 2 años tragando mierda.


----------



## MICROLITO (14 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> NI OS PREOCUPEIS DE LA GUERRA.. ESTAMOS EN FASE plandemia,.. queda la invasion alien y el chuip 666 antes,.. ya tu sabes.



tambien es de recibo decir que el omimicron se parece al tecnotronic,.. sados misis. puto tradustor.


----------



## MICROLITO (14 Ene 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Putin, ataca ya. Es la única vacuna para la Plandemia. Asi se acaba esta pesadilla Orwelliana de una puta vez. Que empiece la Gran Guerra. Ver a Maricron, Draghi, Von der Leyen, Biden el pederasta, Klaus Schwab el nazi y Antonia 3 llorando contra ti, no tendría precio. Prefiero el Madmax y luchar por mi supervivencia a esta locura del PCR, el bozal, el pinchazo ARN y toda esta MIERDA. Antes que unirme a la puta OTAN reclutado a la fuerza, deserto al ejército ruso
> 
> Prefiero al dictador Putin que servir a estos globalistas adoradores de Satanás y su plan eugenésico de mierda. Han destruido con su agenda a la sociedad. Que se metan la Plandemia, el LGTB, el fake climático, las feminazis y sus moros por el culo. Para hacer la tortilla, hay que romper los huevos. Quiero la puta guerra, y todos los putos Covidianos de la tercera dosis que sean arrasados. Estamos muchos hasta los cojones ya. Son casi 2 años tragando mierda.



-
Asi es ,.., todos llevamos tiempo viendo esta deriva a ningun parte mientras somomos eclavos y noo libres en pos de un seudodemocracia inventada segúnlos listos de turno alo largon
de la historia reciente que querían proteger a la humanidad como asi mismismos,... ahora llega la llave de la verdad y de la suerte pues la paciencia se acaba.. y que dios reparta suerte.


----------



## Supermanises (14 Ene 2022)

triste la humanidad nano....


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El ucraniano es el ser más tonto de la creación.



¿No serás primo de Dodoria, verdad?


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> MIentras la guerra sea en europa claro que no va a haber acuerdo, a EEUU se suda los cojones que media europa salte por los aires.
> 
> Ponle los misiles nucelares en cuba apuntando a guachintón y jewyork en lugar de a alemania y a ucrania, verás qué rápido se llega a un acuerdo.
> 
> A todo esto, tener como aliado a un tío al que le importa tres cojones que conviertan tu país en un campo de batalla porque el suyo está bien lejos y a salvo, no parece la estrategia más inteligente.



Por fin lo que venía a apuntar  Ni una guerra más en Europa promovida por los innombrables. Si Rusia tiene que responder, como bien apuntas que dirija sus misiles a Nueva York, a Washington, a Los Ángeles y Tel-Aviv. Y mucho Polonio a los que mueven los hilos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

No hay nada que negociar... rusia invadió Ucrania..y ahora tienen 3 repúblicas parásitas más chupando del bote


----------



## Sputnik (14 Ene 2022)

De esta le meten un misilazo a foro y yo con estos pelos...

Putos egolatras


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Siria ya la usaron…aunque no hay vídeo en la web visible…hay que buscar en las fosas marianas…



Ese sitio que te gusta tanto, ¿no?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Una guerra Argelia vs Marruecos seria genial desde el punto de vista de intereses españoles.



Sobre todo si nos cierran el grifo del gas, ¿verdad?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Ene 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Este foro apesta a turcochino batukhanero ackm.



¿Has dicho cochino?


----------



## Wein (14 Ene 2022)

Pero ataca o no?, que aquí los ejpertos decian que Rusia iba a invadir Ucrania.


----------



## Mark_ (14 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Las amenazas para que funcionen y cambien la voluntad de alguien, tienen que ser creibles, y esa no lo es.
> 
> No es creible un ataque de Rusia contra estados nucelares. Ni contra Francia o UK, menos contra EEUU.



Cierto, ahora no es creíble una amenaza así, pero durante más de 40 años si que lo fue. Si no estalló la III guerra mundial fue precisamente por el miedo a un holocausto nuclear. 

La OTAN, es decir, EE.UU, lleva 20 años haciendo leña del árbol caído y está actuando de una manera tremendamente agresiva y peligrosa.

La victoria de occidente en la guerra fría parece que les ha hecho olvidar a EE.UU y muchos de sus aliados el peligro de ésa amenaza.

A occidente le convendría pararse y reflexionar, Rusia tiene el mayor arsenal nuclear del mundo y un mal paso o un cálculo fallido podría desencadenar la madre de todas las guerras, puede que la última de la humanidad.


----------



## dragon33 (14 Ene 2022)

Mi apoyo a Rusia total.


----------



## Mr. Frost (14 Ene 2022)

Entrar en la OTAN no significa de facto que te instalen silos de misiles nucleares. Nosotros estamos dentro y no tenemos ni un sólo silo de misiles.


----------



## alas97 (14 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya los desplegó en su día en Cuba y sabemos como terminó la historia, un avión yanqui derribado por las defensas antiaéreas soviéticas y los USA envainandósela renunciando a volver a intentar invadir Cuba y desmantelando los misiles que acababan de instalar en Turquía a cambio de que las URSS desmantelara los suyos en Cuba. Han pasado 60 años, ya no existe la URSS pero tanto se siguen acordando de eso los yanquis que no han vuelto asomar sus hocicos por la isla.
> 
> Y porque pillaron al Kruschev que era de los blandengues en la URSS, si pillan a un Stalin acaban pidiendo la hora al árbitro como cuando está acabando un partido del furgol.
> 
> ...



Señor, el que lo disparo fue castro. el innombrable entro a donde estaban los operadores sovieticos y pregunto si ese era el botón. le dijeron "da" y el coco lo presiono.

Todos se cagaron pata abajo. kruschev se encerró en un teatro con su estado mayor y se olvidó de sus submarinos nucleares en el caribe. estos fueron los que se rindieron porque no tenían comunicación con Moscú y la estaban pasando putas bajo el agua y que sea lo que dios quiera.

No todo es como te lo dice la tele.


----------



## ashe (14 Ene 2022)

a USA le interesa para tapar la mierda (deuda)
a Rusia le interesa para tapar la mierda (problemas internos y algún problemilla de abastecimiento del gas)
a China le interesa que haya follón para tapar su burbuja que ríete tu de la española

Como en todo conflicto de este tipo solo es una lucha de oligarquias usando a la carne de cañon para ello (población) y en parte me alegra porque hace falta limpiar mucha basura, lastima que no mueran los que realmente merecen morir


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Señor, el que lo disparo fue castro. el innombrable entro a donde estaban los operadores sovieticos y pregunto si ese era el botón. le dijeron "da" y el coco lo presiono.
> 
> Todos se cagaron pata abajo. kruschev se encerró en un teatro con su estado mayor y se olvidó de sus submarinos nucleares en el caribe. estos fueron los que se rindieron porque no tenían comunicación con Moscú y la estaban pasando putas bajo el agua y que sea lo que dios quiera.
> 
> No todo es como te lo dice la tele.



Claro, y por eso USA se la envainó y retiró los misiles de Turquía

La de tonterías que hay que leer


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Creo que si a Rusia no le queda más remedio que intervenir



¿Pero de verdad no te da verguenza ser tan jodida puta escoria? 

Ojala haya guerra de verdad, y que la legion vaya casa por casa cuneteandoros a todos los putos troyanos de mierda altotraidores como tu


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Todo mi apoyo a tito Vladi y a Jinping. Abajo el imperio gusano-sionista.



Di que si, europa pa los turcochinos. Y luego sales a chillar ala calle como el maricon de tu awelo "muera españa, biba la urs"


----------



## alas97 (14 Ene 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Claro, y por eso USA se la envainó y retiró los misiles de Turquía
> 
> La de tonterías que hay que leer















las cosas que hay leer.

misilitos de turquía vs la caída de una "potencia ideológica terrorista y mortal"


----------



## Tanchus (14 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> europa debe protegerse de las capacidad nuclear kremlinita con una basta red de silos perifericos



¿”basta"?


----------



## Lobo macho (14 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya los desplegó en su día en Cuba y sabemos como terminó la historia, un avión yanqui derribado por las defensas antiaéreas soviéticas y los USA envainandósela renunciando a volver a intentar invadir Cuba y desmantelando los misiles que acababan de instalar en Turquía a cambio de que las URSS desmantelara los suyos en Cuba. Han pasado 60 años, ya no existe la URSS pero tanto se siguen acordando de eso los yanquis que no han vuelto asomar sus hocicos por la isla.
> 
> Y porque pillaron al Kruschev que era de los blandengues en la URSS, si pillan a un Stalin acaban pidiendo la hora al árbitro como cuando está acabando un partido del furgol.
> 
> ...




No es así, Kruschev cedió no porque _era de los blandengues_, es que todos eran conscientes del poder militar superior de USA en esos momentos. Creo que USA multiplicaba x4 en el número de misiles y con una navy evidentemente muy superior a la rusa. 

Eso era en los 60, ahora la cosa es diferente. Desde los años 80 ya están igualados, por lo tanto ¡cuidado!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, depende del objetivo…y en Ucrania seguro que las usan para eliminar a las tropas de la OTAN incrustadas….
> 
> En Siria ya la usaron…aunque no hay vídeo en la web visible…hay que buscar en las fosas marianas…



Y lo peor es que Ir


Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ese sitio que te gusta tanto, ¿no?



Los que empezamos en los años 80 en la red Arpanet-Bitnet estamos todos refugiados allí…


----------



## XXavier (14 Ene 2022)

Yo me alegraré de que Ucrania –que es un país artificial, creado por conveniencia de USA– se integre en Rusia de nuevo.


----------



## brent (14 Ene 2022)

Que traigan refugiadas rusas, a ver la gracia q le hace a lss feministaS


----------



## Morototeo (14 Ene 2022)

Yo no se mucho de esto, tampoco me quiero enterar ni preocupar demasiado, pero visto el trato de USa con España, los últimos tiempos, tanto trump como biden, yo creo que España debería quedarse al puto margen de esta guerra fria o caliente... Ir a una guerra con la Nato contra Rusia, seria la puntilla para España, ostias... que manden al coletas y a la rubia esa a hablar con tito putin, en vez de con el papa, mierda ya... que solucionen esto la pedorra esa y coletas. y de Paso que le pidan el Oro de España a cambio de no intervenir en el conflicto.


----------



## Charlie_69 (14 Ene 2022)

Como a mi me recluten para mandarme a la guerra a la primera q me den un fusil me voy a pegarle un tiro a algun politico o banquero central, los cojones voy a matarme con otros europeos para defender una españa invadida x moros


----------



## Caracalla (14 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Menos mal que nos pillan a tomar por culo



Por lo que ha dicho Rusia... no te extrañe que esta vez sintamos la guerra en nuestras calles. 

"Se pondrán en marcha procesos los cuales una vez empiecen no será posible detener." 

Recordad esta frase.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Por lo que ha dicho Rusia... no te extrañe que esta vez sintamos la guerra en nuestras calles.
> 
> "Se pondrán en marcha procesos los cuales una vez empiecen no será posible detener."
> 
> Recordad esta frase.



De que tipo?


----------



## Gorkako (14 Ene 2022)

Bonitos juguetitos simplemente para decir aquí pongo mi polla... me da mucho más canguelo un dron invisible que no lo ves venir y te vuelva cualquier punto a placer...

PD. sin ser Vladimiro santo de mi devoción visto al inmundo lodazal que vamos se podría agradecer vivir bajo el yugo ruso...


----------



## explorador (14 Ene 2022)

Rusia hoy probando las resistencias cibernéticas y dejando un menaje de terror



Última hiora: Sitios web del gobierno ucraniano afectados por un gran ataque cibernético esta mañana. A continuación se muestra la captura de pantalla del sitio web del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores. Dice en ucraniano, ruso y polaco: *'Ucraniano, ten miedo y prepárate para lo peo*r. Todos sus datos personales han sido subidos a la web'


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El ucraniano es el ser más tonto de la creación.



¿Mas tonto aun que el polaco, el irlandes o el gallego??


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## vil. (14 Ene 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Los líderes políticos se han echado para atrás en el último momento en multitud de ocasiones durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX antes de empezar una guerra total. Tenían el miedo de la II guerra mundial en las venas, un miedo que los atenazaba.
> 
> En 2022 ya no queda nadie de esa época. Ya no tienen ese miedo.
> 
> Vais a echar de menos las risas del civid.




Hay gente que no comprende bien lo que está aconteciendo... y tú eres, siento decirlo, uno de ellos...

A ver... el Tio Sam tiene una economía que depende EXCLUSIVAMENTE de la pasta de papel, europa igualmente... Rusia, Irán y algunas repúblicas más que colindan con estos países tienen RIQUEZAS inmensas que permitirían que la pasta de papel tuviese algo más detrás...

El Tio Sam puede elegir o ir a por uvas a Rusia o desangrarse en una guerra civil interior, que por cierto, no es casual los aconteceres que allí están pasando con el Trumpismo, la toma del capitolio, etc...

En la crisis del ladrillo China y Rusia ofrecieron a EE.UU. un cambio sideral en la economía mundial, el dolar dejaría de ser la moneda global y pasaría a ser una cesta de monedas, en la que el dolar tendría una ponderación si mal no recuerdo del 25%... ¿qué dijo el Tio Sam en aquellos momentos?; que CADA PALO AGUANTE SU VELA... y eso han hecho todos... resultado: el Tio Sam y Europa precisan que les compren pasta de papel a precio de petroleo o gas... China es la fábrica del mundo y Rusia el mayor proveedor de recursos energéticos a menor precio...

Quienes eran los líderes de las potencias entonces... china un tal Hu Jintao, alguien tranquilo y de consenso, hoy Xi Jimping, un lider fuerte al estilo Putin... en Rusia repiten... en EE.UU un tal Obama era el lider, un tipo serio, nunca suficientemente valorado y capaz que consiguió mantener una cierta cautela y control sobre toda su administración, no total que EEUU es un lugar muy complicado, hoy un tal Biden, alguien sin ningún tipo de miramientos, que está más cerca del infierno que otra cosa y cuya naturaleza es cuestionable cuando menos, sustituyó de manera más bien poco clara a un tal Trump, que le había ganado la batalla electoral a el mismo Belzebú, contra todo PRONOSTICO...

En el hilo de Siria algunos lo advertimos... la victoria de Rusia en ese país era una de dos o la guerra total y absoluta (lo que está pasando en cierto sentido) a nivel global o la guerra civil para el Tio Sam y una crisis de proporciones bíblicas para europa... y el Tio Sam es un país dentro de otro país, en el vive una élite bien pagada y remunerada, con subsidios de todo tipo y condiciones mejores que las de cualquier nación europea del norte, EL EJERCITO... y estos ya saben lo que acontece a esos señores cuando cae la potencia a la que representan, no en vano vivieron de primera mano lo que aconteción en la antigua URRS...

Qué tiene que ver en esto Ucrania... pues todo, es una forma de desangrar a Rusia, de dónde crees que sacan su gas los ucranianos... y en una guerra a Biden le surge que Ucrania fuese Afganistan, eso sí, con más implicación del Tio Sam que a día de hoy no hay tanta paciencia y tanta capacidad para esperar, que en el propio Tio Sam están como locos los unos con los otros y a este ritmo no llegan a las próximas elecciones y si llegan... si llegan... 

Y si todo esto fuera poco... China está poniendo las bases para que el Dolar ni siquiera sea ya algo interesante... pero para ello precisa el gas ruso junto con los recursos de iran y del resto de repúblicas adyacentes... y los mares, ruta de la seda mediante sólo van a ser un pequeño problema y no tan importante o tan RENTABLE, COMO en tiempos previos a la edad media... por cierto, que sacó a Europa de dicho edad media ¿la revolución industrial?; no, no, no: el tal COLON y el acceso a.. a... a... a... 

RECURSOS ILIMITADOS para la pobre europa... je... 

Habría que profundizar más... el cómo se ha llegado hasta aquí y entonces nos toparíamos con GREENSPAN y aquello de Tatcher y Reagan sobre el LIBEGALISMO y lo de que el problema del dolar no era cosa del Tio Sam, sino del resto... habría que retrotraerse a la quiebra del Tio Sam en el 73... pero eso ya no importa ya...

La realidad es la que es... y toca lo que toca...

Y si no hay guerra que habrá?????... eso es lo que deberíamos todos preguntarnos seriamente...


----------



## agarcime (14 Ene 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay gente que no comprende bien lo que está aconteciendo... y tú eres, siento decirlo, uno de ellos...
> 
> A ver... el Tio Sam tiene una economía que depende EXCLUSIVAMENTE de la pasta de papel, europa igualmente... Rusia, Irán y algunas repúblicas más que colindan con estos países tienen RIQUEZAS inmensas que permitirían que la pasta de papel tuviese algo más detrás...
> 
> ...



Parece que se va a liar….

EU’s Borrell condemns cyber attack on Ukraine, called emergency EU meeting to respond liveuamap.com/en/2022/14-jan… via @TommyLundn


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Ene 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Parece que se va a liar….
> 
> EU’s Borrell condemns cyber attack on Ukraine, called emergency EU meeting to respond liveuamap.com/en/2022/14-jan… via @TommyLundn
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de ataques es imposible de saber -para nosotros, pobres mortales-, de dónde vienen. Lo usarán unos y otros y no sabremos quién dice la verdad.


----------



## Egam (14 Ene 2022)

La mayoría de los silos están al norte de usa, que tiene la trayectoria más corta a RU y China


----------



## Nicors (14 Ene 2022)

Como ya han dicho más arriba las termobaricas rusas tienen un alcance de 10 km pero los vuelos de aviones espías usa los tienen localizados ...









Los aviones estadounidenses de control de combate y designación de objetivos aparecieron por primera vez sobre el este de Ucrania


Por primera vez desde el comienzo del conflicto en el sureste de Ucrania, el avión estadounidense de control de combate y designación de objetivos E-8 Joint Stars monitoreó el territorio del LPNR y las áreas adyacentes. Así lo informó ayer una de las publicaciones militares ucranianas. Se...




es.topwar.ru





Más los drones turcos; lo tenéis crudo follaputineses.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Ene 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay gente que no comprende bien lo que está aconteciendo... y tú eres, siento decirlo, uno de ellos...
> 
> A ver... el Tio Sam tiene una economía que depende EXCLUSIVAMENTE de la pasta de papel, europa igualmente... Rusia, Irán y algunas repúblicas más que colindan con estos países tienen RIQUEZAS inmensas que permitirían que la pasta de papel tuviese algo más detrás...
> 
> ...



Repetís las mismas tonterías hasta creéroslas como si fuera el catecismo. En EEUU y Europa se siguen produciendo las tecnologías top, las máquinas mas sofisticadas, las herramientas profesionales mejores y más duraderas, etc etc


----------



## Egam (14 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Las amenazas para que funcionen y cambien la voluntad de alguien, tienen que ser creibles, y esa no lo es.
> 
> No es creible un ataque de Rusia contra estados nucelares. Ni contra Francia o UK, menos contra EEUU.



Que diferencia estos tiempos de los años 30-40?
Dependencia absoluta en energía.
Punto débil: petróleo, gas y centrales nucleares.
Europa está jodida, pero bien jodida sin una de las 3, no mencionar dos o tres al mismo tiempo...
Especialmente un hit a una central y adios...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Ene 2022)

Todas las piezas estan en el tablero, y los ucranianos son los peones sacrificables.


----------



## Abstenuto (14 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 905428
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 905429
> ...



¿Y?

Algo que ocurrió décadas después, sin relación causal con lo de los misiles de Cuba y la patraña que te has inventado

No voy mantener un diálogo absurdo con un hooligan rusófobo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Repetís las mismas tonterías hasta creéroslas como si fuera el catecismo. En EEUU y Europa se siguen produciendo las tecnologías top, las máquinas mas sofisticadas, las herramientas profesionales mejores y más duraderas, etc etc



Obsolescencia programada…si quieres algo que dure mira en sitios distintos a occidente.

Esto es foro burbuja y sabemos bastante del capitalismo que nos rodea…no es el imperio romano donde se hacían las cosas para durar…


----------



## Wein (14 Ene 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay gente que no comprende bien lo que está aconteciendo... y tú eres, siento decirlo, uno de ellos...
> 
> A ver... el Tio Sam tiene una economía que depende EXCLUSIVAMENTE de la pasta de papel, europa igualmente... Rusia, Irán y algunas repúblicas más que colindan con estos países tienen RIQUEZAS inmensas que permitirían que la pasta de papel tuviese algo más detrás...
> 
> ...



Y tú sí. Bla bla bla. Insisto que Europa tiene superávit comercial y cada año es menos dependiente de la energía del exterior, no hay datos actualizados pero debe estar en el 50% o por debajo ya.

Que saco a europa de la edad media? El carbon no el petróleo. Que convirtió a EEUU una potencia mundial? el petróleo que hasta mitad del siglo XX estaba casi todo en EEUU, Mexico y Venezuela, ex colonias españolas por cierto.

EEUU también tenía muchas reservas y produccion de carbon en 1914, mucho más que Alemania pero el ejército era un cagarro.

El cambio real fue en los 40 que Alemania-Europa no tenía petróleo y en América, bajo el control de EEUU deberia estar el 70-80% de la producción mundial.

A EEUU solo le queda reducir su PIB que está demasiado inflado y ponerse a un nivel como el de Alemania o Japón per capita. No va a ser o no debería ser ninguna tragedia pero le sobra un 30% de PIB al menos, veremos si lo saben gestionar.

Por cierto todo esto es una pantomima de Putin para que los rusos se olviden del tema pensiones y otros asuntos internos, y lo bueno es que le saldrá bien.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (14 Ene 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Lo que no se dan cuenta los rusos es que USA QUIERE UNA GUERRA, una guerra a las puertas de Rusia, muy lejos de Estados Unidos...



Si, si se dan cuenta, lo que no nos damos cuenta los europeos es que USA quiere una guerra lejos de su casa y cerca de la tuya.

Porque realmente a ellos Ucrania ni les va ni les viene, pero le vale como país porculero de Rusia y acabar provocando que Rusia no tenga más remedio que actuar para culparle de iniciar el conflicto.


----------



## Discusiones en el GULAG (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

El hombre no tiene solución , por huevos vamos al auto-exterminio, se ha perdido el miedo a las armas nucleares, los rusos son los más adelantados en los misiles hipersónicos, lanzados desde Rusia y sin ser detectados pueden alcanzar EEUU en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, Rusia por tradicción y cultura debería ser aliada de Europa, pero ya es tarde , Rusia pertenece a la Cooperación de Shanghai , menudo pedazo enemigo para EEUU y Europa, y las cosas están muy calientes tanto en el Mar de la China con Taiwan en el punto de mira, como en las fronteras europeas. 

Que Dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Ene 2022)

Con los progres en el poder en EE.UU. me temo lo peor, dado lo aficionados que son a iniciar guerras que otros deben terminar y meter sus hocicos en los asuntos de todo el mundo.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Ene 2022)

Al final no pasará nada, esperarán a unas elecciones en Ucrania y tito Putin y los suyos pondrán a un títere, está vez sin venenos, y de forma más discreta.
Microondas tal vez.


----------



## estertores (14 Ene 2022)

Si hay guerra será pactada para tapar las miserias de ambas partes, que son muchas y cada vez más obvias.

No me extrañaría que sustituyesen la crisis del Covid por la crisis de la guerra con Rusia.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El hombre no tiene solución , por huevos vamos al auto-exterminio, se ha perdido el miedo a las armas nucleares, los rusos son los más adelantados en los misiles hipersónicos, lanzados desde Rusia y sin ser detectados pueden alcanzar EEUU en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, Rusia por tradicción y cultura debería ser aliada de Europa, pero ya es tarde , Rusia pertenece a la Cooperación de Shanghai , menudo pedazo enemigo para EEUU y Europa, y las cosas están muy calientes tanto en el Mar de la China con Taiwan en el punto de mira, como en las fronteras europeas.
> 
> Que Dios nos coja confesados.



Rusia no está en condiciones de hacerle la guerra real a nadie, otra cosa es emporcar y enmierdar de tapadillo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Ene 2022)

Un pelín hipócritas, ¿No?


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

Biden es un títere , con una mochila de corrupción enorme , que lo han puesto ahí para que firme la probable tercera guerra mundial, como sucedió en su día con el inválido Roosevelt que murió antes de finalizar la guerra que él inició. ( que firmó siguiendo las órdenes de sus jefes )

Si Biden no sigue el guion que le dicen , inmediatamente va a la cárcel o al cementerio.

Recordemos alguna de las pantomimas del asalto al congreso .



Momento en el que Ashli Babbitt fue tiroteada por un policía en el Capitolio

quien graba la pistola con el móvil elige grabar un pasillo vacío renunciando a la escena del alboroto que es la que debería estar llamando su atención .
al margen de lo que hayan cortado en la edición , quien graba espera, espera, espera ( en vez de huir ante una pistola que apunta indiscriminadamente ) ¿ tú te quedarías ahí grabando con el móvil esperando un disparo a tí ?
dicho lo cual , tanto el que graba como el que dispara están coordinados siguiendo un guion
la actriz de poca monta " lleva una mochila en la espalda ante la circunstancia de que al tirarse para atrás pueda golpearse la espalda , puesto que lo habían ensayado varias veces
piensa ! ¿ qué harías tú si te encuentras en esa situación y ves que alguien que no se sabe quien acaba de matar a bocajarro a una persona a tu lado ? huirías a cubrirte o le darías la espalda ?
TODOS LOS DE ESE GRUPO SON ACTORES !!!!!
PERO LO MÁS INTERESANTE ES QUIEN GRABÓ EL VÍDEO


----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Rusia no está en condiciones de hacerle la guerra real a nadie, otra cosa es emporcar y enmierdar de tapadillo



Es que no es solo Rusia. 

Está el bloque occidental capitaneado por EEUU que abarca la UE, Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y UK que no no pertenece a la UE. 

El otro bloque con acuerdos de defensa mutua, una especie de OTAN oriental , con acuerdos además de libre comercio, cooperación económica etc. es la Organización para la Cooperación de Shanghai 

" La *Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái* (*OCS*) es una organización intergubernamental fundada el 15 de junio de 2001 por los líderes de la República Popular China, Rusia, Kazajistán, Kirguistán, Tayikistán y Uzbekistán, países que, con excepción del último, fueron miembros del grupo de los *Cinco de Shanghái*, precursor de la OCS, fundado el 26 de abril de 1996. Desde su creación, la organización ha expandido su membresía a nueve estados; con India y Pakistán uniéndose en junio de 2017, e Irán en septiembre de 2021. "

A pesar de que la declaración fundacional de la OCS afirma que _no es una alianza hecha contra otras naciones o regiones y se adhiere al principio de transparencia_, la mayoría de los observadores consideran que uno de los objetivos principales de la OCS es servir de contrapeso a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos, evitando conflictos que permitirían la intervención estadounidense en regiones limítrofes con Rusia y China.[_cita requerida_]"

Cuenta la población de esos estados y rebasa con creces más del 50% de la población mundial


Y a todo eso, los rusos por encima hasta de China que va en segundo lugar, y EEUU con un completo fracaso, ya están fabricando en serie el misil hipersónico llamado zircón , indetectable por los radares, puede recorrer todo el globo terráqueo en unas dos horas, sale al espacio y vuelve a entrar en la órbita terrestres sin que nadie lo detecte , puede ser lanzado desde submarinos con cabezas nucleares , en fin la leche elevada al cubo contra la cual tanto Europa como EEUU no tenemos defensa posible.









Zircón, el misil con el que Rusia está ganando la carrera hipersónica a EEUU


Este arma hipersónica rusa acaba de comenzar su producción en serie y planea estar operativo a lo largo del 2022 en buques de guerra y, más adelante, en submarinos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 Ene 2022)

A ver si es verdad y revienta todo ya de una puta vez.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Es que no es solo Rusia.
> 
> Está el bloque occidental capitaneado por EEUU que abarca la UE, Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y UK que no no pertenece a la UE.
> 
> ...



China no reconoce el referendum de Crimea, va a apoyar una invasión preventiva rusa? Como que no.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (14 Ene 2022)

Coño entro esperando leer un artículo de El País y no, resulta que es del Pravda original...


----------



## weyler (14 Ene 2022)

Rusia tiene un papel dificil, de intervenir solo lo hara sobre el donbass ocupar toda Ucrania es inasumible, esto tendra dos consecuencias, una que nunca habra un gobierno pro-ruso en Ucrania y otro que lanzara a Ucrania a las manos de la OTAN 

Con lo cual echara atras a Rusia y esto no es mas que otra farolada


----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> China no reconoce el referendum de Crimea, va a apoyar una invasión preventiva rusa? Como que no.



Dame un enlace donde diga que China no aprueba la adhesión de Crimea, ambos países, China y Rusia están en el mismo conflicto









"No prometemos renunciar al uso de la fuerza": la dura advertencia de China a quienes buscan la independencia de Taiwán - BBC News Mundo


El líder chino instó a una reunificación pacífica de las dos naciones, pero también hizo serias advertencias asegurando que Taiwán "debe ser y será" reunificada con China y que Pekín se reservaba el uso de la fuerza. Pero, ¿qué tanto se debe preocupar Taipéi?




www.bbc.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Dame un enlace donde diga que China no aprueba la adhesión de Crimea, ambos países, China y Rusia están en el mismo conflicto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Míralo tú a ver donde dice que China reconoce el referéndum de Crimea, solo los países de la órbita rusa y alguno como Afganistán lo reconoce


----------



## cepeda33 (14 Ene 2022)

Ucrania, junto con Albania, son los canceres del Europa.


----------



## Charidemo (14 Ene 2022)

MICROLITO dijo:


> -
> LOS MAQUINETAS os chulean a con cobee que con jerra... VUESTO FUTURO... ni saludos musicales ni hostias,;



Pues quizás sea tiempo de invertir en Adidas.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (14 Ene 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Impidiendo el contraataque? ¿Y los pepinos que iban a llover desde la costa del Pacífico? ¿Y los de los SLBM rusos?
> 
> No vas a ver llover pepinos sobre Moscú. Eso es absurdo y no está sobre la mesa
> 
> La OTAN busca que Rusia se implique en una guerra de desgaste en Ucrania



Rusia arrasaria con Ucrania, y se quedarian con parte de su territorio


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (14 Ene 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Entrar en la OTAN no significa de facto que te instalen silos de misiles nucleares. Nosotros estamos dentro y no tenemos ni un sólo silo de misiles.



Que te crees tu eso. Me gustaría saber los pormenores de la base de Rota


----------



## M. Priede (14 Ene 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Entrar en la OTAN no significa de facto que te instalen silos de misiles nucleares. Nosotros estamos dentro y no tenemos ni un sólo silo de misiles.



Lo de las bombas de Palomares fue por despistar. Por cierto, se comprometieron a descontaminar la zona y aun estamos esperando.

Que no haya silos no quiere decir que no almacenemos armas nucleares.


----------



## alas97 (14 Ene 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> Algo que ocurrió décadas después, sin relación causal con lo de los misiles de Cuba y la patraña que te has inventado
> 
> No voy mantener un diálogo absurdo con un hooligan rusófobo



uff macho que suerte, tampoco tengo nada que dialogar con un chupapollas rusofilo.


----------



## Mr. Frost (14 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo de las bombas de Palomares fue por despistar. Por cierto, se comprometieron a descontaminar la zona y aun estamos esperando.
> 
> Que no haya silos no quiere decir que no almacenemos armas nucleares.



Qué tiene que ver lo de Palomares. El B52 que transportaba las 4 bombas nucleares (una de ellas la que cayó en Palomares) venía de una base en Turquía y se dirigía a una base en USA. Chocó con el avión cisterna de reabastecimiento de combustible (ese sí despegó de Morón) para cubrir el trayecto. Pero ambos chocaron durante la maniobra y cayeron con bombas incluidas.

No tenemos silos con misiles apuntando a ningún país y oficialmente tampoco almacenamos bombas nucleares. Extraoficialmente quién sabe, pero silos de misiles desde luego que no.


----------



## dcuartero (14 Ene 2022)

En europa somos gilipoll... as como siempre, nos vamos a llevar todas las hostias, y a los usanos no les va a pasar nada, hoy acaban de atacar todas las webs del Gobierno ucraniano antesala de un ataque a Gran escala, saludos y suerte que nos va a hacer falta.


----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Míralo tú a ver donde dice que China reconoce el referéndum de Crimea, solo los países de la órbita rusa y alguno como Afganistán lo reconoce




Así están las cosas con China: 

*China tiene una nueva arma 'inexplicable' que desafía las leyes de la física*
*La nueva arma hipersónica acongoja a Washington, cuyos expertos no se pueden explicar "cómo China ha burlado los límites de la física" y admiten no saber exactamente qué es*

Según nuevos detalles recién publicados, *el Pentágono está extremadamente alarmado* ante la nueva arma hipersónica china, que es aún más compleja y sofisticada de lo que pensaban. Los mayores expertos en tecnología militar de los EEUU no se pueden explicar* “cómo China ha podido superar los límites de la física”* con este nuevo desarrollo. 










China tiene una nueva arma 'inexplicable' que desafía las leyes de la física


La nueva arma hipersónica acongoja a Washington, cuyos expertos no se pueden explicar "cómo China ha burlado los límites de la física" y admiten no saber exactamente qué es




www.elconfidencial.com





Y EEUU construyendo un super portaviones pero en construcción, desplazan armas y fuerzas militares fuera de su territorio, como si la guerra, en caso de que hubiera, no fuera a alcanzar su suelo.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (14 Ene 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Ucrania, junto con Albania, son los canceres del Europa.



El cáncer de Europa es Alemania. La UE o IV Reich, el resultado de la metástasis.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (14 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Así están las cosas con China:
> 
> *China tiene una nueva arma 'inexplicable' que desafía las leyes de la física*
> *La nueva arma hipersónica acongoja a Washington, cuyos expertos no se pueden explicar "cómo China ha burlado los límites de la física" y admiten no saber exactamente qué es*
> ...



Cuentos chinos, propaganda para vete a saber qué. Las armas supersecretas no se anuncian en la prensa.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ene 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> El ministerio de propaganda siempre lo ha vendido como una victoria gringa, pero por el acuerdo que firmaron los gringos tuvieron que llevarse los que tenían en Turquía.




Y los soviéticos sabían muy bien que los yanquis iban a ceder, por eso ni siquieran pusieron sus tropas en estado de alerta como si hicieron los yanquis para figurar y hacer como que hacían.

Obviamente la URSS no estaba en condiciones de defenderse en Cuba ante un ataque yanqui pero probablemente habría respondido con un ataque a Europa Central y ahí el que no habría estado en condiciones de defenderse habría sido Estados Unidos.

Saludos.


----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cuentos chinos, propaganda para vete a saber qué. Las armas supersecretas no se anuncian en la prensa.



No te enteras porque no lees, es detectado por EEUU y aunque ese artículo no lo dice, EEUU anuncia a todo bombo y platillo que, todo ciudadano de EEUU denuncie cualquier objeto que haya visto extraño sobre el cielo, lo que diríamos un OVNI que al parecer esos misiles super hipersónicos chinos tienen ese tipo de movimientos imposibles como ahora me ves y ahora no me ves.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ene 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Que te crees tu eso. Me gustaría saber los pormenores de la base de Rota



Y las otras…que tenemos…


----------



## MICROLITO (14 Ene 2022)

vENDRÁ EL FAKE QUÍMICO COMO EN SIRIA después de éste aviso?



14 enero 2022 - 17:18
Por Steve Holanda Front Page

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A Estados Unidos le preocupa que Rusia se esté preparando para una invasión próxima de Ucrania, lo que podría resultar en "violaciones generalizadas de los derechos humanos y crímenes de guerra" si la diplomacia no logra sus objetivos, dijo el viernes un oficial estadounidense.

Las conversaciones entre Estados Unidos, sus aliados europeos y Rusia terminaron en un punto muerto esta semana sin planes actuales de reunirse nuevamente sobre el despliegue de decenas de millas de tropas rusas a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania.

*Un ciberataque lanzado contra Ucrania intensificó aún más las tensiones.* Un portavoz del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca que aún no estaba claro quién fue el responsable del ataque cibernético, pero que el presidente Joe Biden había sido informado al respecto.

"Estamos en contacto con los ucranianos y hemos ofrecido nuestro apoyo mientras Ucrania investiga el impacto y la naturaleza y se recupera de los incidentes. No tenemos una atribución en este momento", dijo el portavoz.

Biden ha anunciado sobre las graves consecuencias económicas para Rusia si el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, lanza una invasión a Ucrania. Rusia niega aviones para atacar Ucrania.

Pero el oficial estadounidense, que habló bajo condición de anonimato, dijo que a Estados Unidos le preocupa que el gobierno ruso "se está preparando para una invasión a Ucrania que puede resultar en violaciones generalizadas de los derechos humanos y crímenes de guerra si la diplomacia no logra sus objetivos".

Putin ha exigido a la OTAN que detenga su expansión hacia el este y acepte garantías de seguridad legalmente vinculantes, demandas que fueron rechazadas por Estados Unidos y la OTAN.

"Como parte de sus aviones, Rusia está enviando las bases para tener la opción de fabricar un pretexto para la invasión, incluso a través de actividades de sabotaje y operaciones de información, al acusar a Ucrania de preparar un ataque inminente contra las fuerzas rusas en el este de Ucrania", dijo el oficial. .
-


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Señor, el que lo disparo fue castro. el innombrable entro a donde estaban los operadores sovieticos y pregunto si ese era el botón. le dijeron "da" y el coco lo presiono.
> 
> Todos se cagaron pata abajo. kruschev se encerró en un teatro con su estado mayor y se olvidó de sus submarinos nucleares en el caribe. estos fueron los que se rindieron porque no tenían comunicación con Moscú y la estaban pasando putas bajo el agua y que sea lo que dios quiera.
> 
> No todo es como te lo dice la tele.




Si claro, Fidel tenía permiso de los soviéticos para entrar en sus bases a toquetear botoncitos. Y ahora cuéntame que el Pedro Sánchez tiene permiso de los yanquis para entrar cuando le de la gana a toquetearlo todo en Rota y Morón    

Saludos.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Ene 2022)

Bombas en el Dombas


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ene 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> No es así, Kruschev cedió no porque _era de los blandengues_, es que todos eran conscientes del poder militar superior de USA en esos momentos. Creo que USA multiplicaba x4 en el número de misiles y con una navy evidentemente muy superior a la rusa.
> 
> Eso era en los 60, ahora la cosa es diferente. Desde los años 80 ya están igualados, por lo tanto ¡cuidado!




Osease que los yanquis renunciaron a volver a intentar invadir Cuba y desmantelaron los misiles de Turquía ¿Y fue Kruschev el que cedió? 

Saludos.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (14 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y las otras…que tenemos…



Las únicas bases americanas que quedan en España que yo sepa son Rota y Moron.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ene 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Las únicas bases americanas que quedan en España que yo sepa son Rota y Moron.



Bueno, una cosa es lo oficial, y otra cosa lo que vemos en el norte…








La Base Aérea de Zaragoza vuelve a ser americana


El Ministerio de Defensa ha cedido al ejército estadounidense la Base Áerea de Zaragoza, que está fuera del convenio bilateral, sin consultar al consistorio zaragozano, ni al Congreso de los Diputados, supuestamente mientras se realizan reparaciones en la base de Morón




arainfo.org





En el confinamiento iban de 6 en 6 los aviones…cosas de los que nos escapamos por los montes…

Si mienten con un resfriado con esto peor…


----------



## Pili33 (14 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo de Cuba fue grave porque los misiles nucleares se situaban a menos del tiempo de respuesta de EEUU,impidiendo el contrataque.
> 
> Ahora a Putin le han hecho la misma pirula y por eso anda como pollo sin cabeza amenazando.Si la OTAN no cede tiene la obligacion de invadir Ucrania para impedir que esos cohetes esten a 5 minutos de Moscu.
> 
> Por asi decirlo...Putin tiene que mover ficha primero.



Tú sabes lo que sale de los submarinos nucleares rusos?


----------



## Lammero (14 Ene 2022)

Podríamos trollear al Chinarro contra el RussKike.

Cuando estén cabreados y confusos, al remanente lo azuzamos contra el jude atlántico para que se rematen entre ellos.

GEOPOLÍTICA QUE NI EN MIL


----------



## Pili33 (14 Ene 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Estas son termobaricas normales usadas contra el isis. A la que tu te refieres "El Padre de todas las Bonbas" es un pepino enorme que tiran desde un bombardero estrategico.



La bomba Tzar.
Tan bestia que cuando la probaron los soviéticos alteró la orbita del planeta.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (14 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Así están las cosas con China:
> 
> *China tiene una nueva arma 'inexplicable' que desafía las leyes de la física*
> *La nueva arma hipersónica acongoja a Washington, cuyos expertos no se pueden explicar "cómo China ha burlado los límites de la física" y admiten no saber exactamente qué es*
> ...



Los portaviones estan obsoletos.

Bueno, para avasallar países que no tienen medios para defenderse todavía les sirven, pero frente a rusos o chinos son mamotretos inútiles.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cuentos chinos, propaganda para vete a saber qué. Las armas supersecretas no se anuncian en la prensa.



No lo dicen los Chinos, lo dice el Pentágono.

Que es lo que no entiendes?


----------



## mapachën (14 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que Rusia debería de hacer, es presentar el siguiente órdago: 'cualquier conflicto que se genere en Europa contra Rusia, significará la guerra total contra Estados Unidos, y el lanzamiento del arsenal estratégico nuclear contra ellos'. Y es que parece que vivan en un mundo aparte. Está más que claro que son los anglosajones, sus macro-empresas, las que están envenenando constantemente las relaciones entre las naciones (que no solo ahí contra Rusia están, ya lo sabemos). Esa gente es la puta cizaña. Ellos y los ingleses.
> 
> Personalmente, esa es mi opinión, y esa sería mi declaración pública ante ellos: ' si la volvéis a liar, buscar algún agujero donde meteros por que os lo suelto todo encima de vuestras cabezas'. Y vale ya con los salvajes ladrones y parásitos estos. 'Dignos' hijos de la pérfida Albión. Más burdos, pero igual de criminales.



Dando además las coordenadas de las mansiones de los mega ricos hijos de puta que nos están llevando a esto.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alas97 (14 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si claro, Fidel tenía permiso de los soviéticos para entrar en sus bases a toquetear botoncitos. Y ahora cuéntame que el Pedro Sánchez tiene permiso de los yanquis para entrar cuando le de la gana a toquetearlo todo en Rota y Morón
> 
> Saludos.



lo que tu digas.

Estuve en el ejército y te lo contaban los mismos oficiales veteranos. los soviéticos se hicieron responsables de lo que ocurrió. y por eso siempre dejaban al barbon fuera de todas las negociaciones. todo lo que se dice son teorías de lo que ocurrió.









¿Quién ordenó derribar el avión espía estadounidense sobre Cuba?, por Pedro Margolles Villanueva


En octubre de este año los cubanos recordaron los 50 años de la Crisis de Octubre o del Caribe, como se le ha dado en llamar. Nunca antes, ni tampoco después, la humanidad ha estado tan cerca de una guerra nuclear. Todo pendía de un hilo.




www.voltairenet.org





la verdad es que nadie de afuera sabe nada, solo los implicados. sanchez solo es un mandado y su partido tiene agentes de la seguridad infiltrados en la moncloa. como en su momento los tuvo infiltrados en el departamento de estado norteamericano. pero un subnormal adoctrinado como ustec no puede reconocer nada de eso aunque se lo pongan delante porque les falta neuronas para entenderlo.









España destapó una red de espionaje del régimen cubano que operaba en el país desde hacía al menos 10 años


La información fue develada en el marco del rechazo a una solicitud de nacionalidad presentada por un matrimonio de esa nacionalidad en 2014. El Centro Nacional de Inteligencia se opuso al pedido, alegando razones de seguridad nacional




www.infobae.com













Sin perdón para la espía de Cuba


El deshielo no altera la condena de Ana Belén Montes, la agente doble olvidada




elpais.com


----------



## Pili33 (14 Ene 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Putin será domado por la OTAN.



Deja de tomar drogas, son muy malas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> La bomba Tzar.
> Tan bestia que cuando la probaron los soviéticos alteró la orbita del planeta.



Y le habían limitado la potencia a la mitad por miedo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## davitin (14 Ene 2022)

Buenos juguetitos.

España tiene bombas termobaricas gordas tambien, es lo que esta justo por debajo de las bombas atomicas, las del video son pequeñas pero mola el lanzamiento masivo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Ene 2022)

Rusia tiene dos caminos, el de echarle cojones e invadir Ucrania o bajarse los pantalones. Bombarderos QUIRURJICOS serían una medida intermedia y es una forma de demostrar que no se van a dejar mangonear.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Ene 2022)

la mayoría de burbuja apoya un ataque inmediato.

Peroooo olvidaros, la buena vida, puterío, vino, buenos coches y buenas casas... no habrá esa gran guerra. Los dirigentes no lo quieren. Como mucho unas tensiones aquí y allá, alguna guerra regional... pero nada de tercera guerra mundial.
Lo siento hamijos.


----------



## davitin (14 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y le habían limitado la potencia a la mitad por miedo.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Esa bomba era solo una demostracion tecnologica, tenia el tamaño de un autobus, tacticamente no servia para nada.

Lo de qu ele bajaron la potencia a la mitad es cierto, tenian miedo de que produjese cambios en el clima a nivel mundial.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Ene 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos juguetitos.
> 
> España tiene bombas termobaricas gordas tambien, es lo que esta justo por debajo de las bombas atomicas, las del video son pequeñas pero mola el lanzamiento masivo.



No, tenemos de las normalitas, creo recordar que los Rusos tenían una de 7.000 kilos, nosotros no tenemos aviones para llevar ese monstruo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## EGO (14 Ene 2022)

Mucho se rien los rojos de Hitler por su obsesion con las "armas supersecretas que cambiaran el curso de la guerra" y luego ellos se pasan el dia fantaseando con lo mismo.

Las armas termobaricas tienen mas años que la Tana.

Del 2001:









EE UU empleará en Afganistán una nueva bomba que absorbe el oxígeno de las cuevas


Guiada por láser contiene un explosivo que puede penetrar a gran profundidad




elpais.com


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (14 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> El ucraniano es el ser más tonto de la creación.



Si eso fuera cierto las mujeres ucranianas estarían cotizadísimas…oh wait…

Es curioso el escándalo que hicieron con los misiles de cuba, teniendo en cuenta que ellos habían puesto misiles a las puertas de Rusia. Es claro que la relación entre ambas potencias no es simétrica. No lo era entonces y menos ahora, a pesar de los esfuerzos de Putin por recomponer el desastre que dejó Yeltsin.


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Ene 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos juguetitos.
> 
> España tiene bombas termobaricas gordas tambien, es lo que esta justo por debajo de las bombas atomicas, las del video son pequeñas pero mola el lanzamiento masivo.



Tenemos CINCO.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Tenemos CINCO.



Londres, Paris, Berlín, Roma y Rabbath.

Suficiente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (14 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Tenemos CINCO.



Londres, Paris, Berlín, Roma y Rabbath.

Suficiente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Rusia tiene dos caminos, el de echarle cojones e invadir Ucrania o bajarse los pantalones. Bombarderos QUIRURJICOS serían una medida intermedia y es una forma de demostrar que no se van a dejar mangonear.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



¿ bombardearia Castilla a Leon ?...

Cuando sepas la respuesta , la dices .


----------



## Morototeo (14 Ene 2022)

Pensando con un poco de sentido común, o lógica, lo normal, y segun la historia, es que vendra una guerra. Lo que no se si sera solo rusia contra ucrania, sin que se meta la UE ni USA, bajo amenaza de lo chinos, que si se meten ahi ellos también van, o es una guerra a nivel mundial, y cada cual saca lo suyo.. china todo lo que desea por su zona, rusia por la suya, Argelia o marruecos por la suya, etc, etc. 
Y yo me pregunto, solo por preguntar, en caso de guerra mundial, y que se de en europa, seguro que nos toca algo, eso si España entra en la guerra, seguro que no atacan o bien marruecos, o los rusos y chinos, llegan hasta Gibraltar. Lo que me quita la duda, es para que cojones van a querer España, si aqui no hay nada de energía, nada de petróleo ni gas, que es lo que están buscando todos estos buitres, esa es la duda.. Pero en caso de que llegara aqui la guerra, donde seria el mejor pais para emigrar con la familia? Chile? Uruguay? Alguna isla del caribe? Islandia? Y tenedlo claro, el covid solo desaparecera, cuando empiece la guerra... ya se habrá acabado para siempre, 4 noticias, que la nueva variante decathlon, solo es un resfriado, y que nos contagiemos todos y ya esta.. a pensar en la guerra.


----------



## Morototeo (14 Ene 2022)

Y me queda una esperanza.. En caso de seguir gobernando este puto gobierno social comunista, quien sabe... quiza acuerden con china y rusia no entrar en guerra, y quedarse en su puta casa.. quien sabe.. Solo tengo esa puta esperanza, que es friki de cojones.


----------



## tatenen (14 Ene 2022)

Yo he conocido a bastentes rusos, y ni son ni mejor ni peor que los usanos, es más, por cultura, al haber estado en la órbita usana muchas décadas, es más fácil que te entiendas, como español, con un usano que con un ruso. Rusia y España han tenido relaciones comerciales como países lejanos, lo única relevante es el famoso oro de moscú, aparte de eso, poco más.

Aparte de eso, sin yo defender a los soviéticos o rusos, no nos engañemos, el principal criminal en la historia contemporánea mundial ha sido el imperio anglo, no voy a decir aquí todo lo que han hecho, que todo el mudno lo sabe. Ciertametne Rusia, como imperio en cierta medida, quiere mantener su hegemonía, pero no se puede comparar a USA. Qué hace Rusia? Intentar controlar las zonas geoestratégicas que e rodean, leáse, antiguas repúbilcas socialistas. Pco más. Bueno, sí, en la guerra fría Cuba, etc, pero no es como USA, que tiene bases por todo el mundo, más allá de su "zona de influencia". Un ejemplo, en el 62? La crisis de los misiles, que casi se lía parda. Peus bien, por qué la URSS puso misiles en Cuba? Proque sí? No, porque USA puso misiles en Turquía, en la zona este. Y así con todo. Es USA la quien siempre ha ido apretando a URSS Rusia, siempre. Y no significa eso que yo sea comunista, adore a la URSS, sea pro Putin.

Otro ejemplo es más reciente: el desmantelamiento del PAcVar implicó firmar ciertos tratados, entre ellos, que las repúblicas ex soviéticas, ahora independientes, nucna entrarían en la OTAN porque para empezar, se firmó con Rusia la disolución de la OTAN, cosa que nunca ocurrió. Ok, pero acabaron entrando en la otan o al menos, firmando tratados. Eso significa poner tropas en las narices de rusia. Qué haría usa si Rusia se camela a méxico y pone misiles equivalentes a los mismiles minute man a 200 km de usa?M o Los pone en cuba directamente?

El otro día una ucraniana me diijo que rusia había ionvadido ucrania y que eetaba hasta los huevos, yo le dije que bueno, que ucrania había sido urss, que geoestratégicmaente estaba al lao de rusia y que tenía que entender que rusia no podía permitir que usa pusiera sus tropas en sus fronteras, así como que usa no consentiría que rusia pusiera misiles en cuba o mexico. Parece que lo entendió.


----------



## MICROLITO (14 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> la mayoría de burbuja apoya un ataque inmediato.
> 
> Peroooo olvidaros, la buena vida, puterío, vino, buenos coches y buenas casas... no habrá esa gran guerra. Los dirigentes no lo quieren. Como mucho unas tensiones aquí y allá, alguna guerra regional... pero nada de tercera guerra mundial.
> Lo siento hamijos.



-

qUE TENGAS mucha razz,on ... De mientras y antes de los saludos musicales , toma un poco de miedito antes de ir a dormir.

"Las unidades militares del país agresor y sus satélites reciben órdenes de prepararse para tales provocaciones", han puntualizado fuentes ucranianas. "El Ejército de Rusia planea comenzar estas actividades varias semanas antes de una invasión militar, que *podría empezar entre mediados de enero y mediados de febrero"*, ha añadido, por su parte, un portavoz de EE UU.

S2,;


----------



## URDI (14 Ene 2022)

Aquí lo único que hay es que los EEUU necesitan vender material de guerra nuevo y relanzar sus empresas de fabricación de armas obligando a los europeos que lo paguen, como ha sido siempre.


----------



## MICROLITO (14 Ene 2022)

si, claro y de mientras dejar asesinar a compatriotas poor el negocio , un dinero que dura las decadas de los dedos de una mano en una vida, jajaja, 


URDI dijo:


> Aquí lo único que hay es que los EEUU necesitan vender material de guerra nuevo y relanzar sus empresas de fabricación de armas obligando a los europeos que lo paguen, como ha sido siempre.


----------



## Mr. Frost (14 Ene 2022)

Si no entramos en una guerra nuclear total, ¿cuánto tiempo puede mantenerse Rusia con imágenes de civiles muriendo, niños muriendo, etc... siendo ellos los invasores de un país soberano?. Yo creo que hasta los chinos se les pondrían en contra.


----------



## davitin (14 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, tenemos de las normalitas, creo recordar que los Rusos tenían una de 7.000 kilos, nosotros no tenemos aviones para llevar ese monstruo.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Esos bichos se lanzan desde la bodega de un Hércules, no los lleva un caza, cualquier país con fuerza aérea puede tirarlas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Ene 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> ¿ bombardearia Castilla a Leon ?...
> 
> Cuando sepas la respuesta , la dices .



Empezaría por cagaluña 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Empezaría por cagaluña
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Sabes que Castilla no bombardearia Leon , ningun buen hijo profanaria a su madre , por eso Rusia no bombardeara Ucrania .


----------



## MICROLITO (15 Ene 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Si no entramos en una guerra nuclear total, ¿cuánto tiempo puede mantenerse Rusia con imágenes de civiles muriendo, niños muriendo, etc... siendo ellos los invasores de un país soberano?. Yo creo que hasta los chinos se les pondrían en contra.



-
Mas o menos lo mismo que los hbitantes de africa que adem.as mueren alimentando moscas del desierto.


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Ene 2022)

Rusia tiene ya planes militares sobre la mesa y EEUU la amenaza si lleva misiles a Cuba y Venezuela.
El cinismo de los US-anos es de otro planeta.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> lo que tu digas.
> 
> Estuve en el ejército y te lo contaban los mismos oficiales veteranos. los soviéticos se hicieron responsables de lo que ocurrió. y por eso siempre dejaban al barbon fuera de todas las negociaciones. todo lo que se dice son teorías de lo que ocurrió.
> 
> ...




Y yo también estuve en el ejército y practicamente toda mi generación fue militar, menudo mérito tiene eso. Y mientras los veteranos contaban sus batallitas bélicas yo y otros cuantos nos íbamos a las letrinas a ponernos ciegos de porros y alcohol.

Saludos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ene 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Rusia tiene ya planes militares sobre la mesa y EEUU la amenaza si lleva misiles a Cuba y Venezuela.
> El cinismo de los US-anos es de otro planeta.



Cinismo usano .y lo de Rusia OCUPANDO TERRITORIO ucraniano.que...dese 2014


----------



## JB12 (15 Ene 2022)

*Senyor Pirotècnic, pot començar la mascletà!*


----------



## alas97 (15 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y yo también estuve en el ejército y practicamente toda mi generación fue militar, menudo mérito tiene eso. Y mientras los veteranos contaban sus batallitas bélicas yo y otros cuantos nos íbamos a las letrinas a ponernos ciegos de porros y alcohol.
> 
> Saludos.



tranquilo, no te lo tomes tan a pecho que no resolvemos nada con asuntos que no vienen al caso.

tu experiencia es tuya y la mía otra.

solo te digo, que castro quiso hacer una planta nuclear en cienfuegos y los rusos lo trolleaban de lo lindo enviándole tuercas y tuberías que no coincidían por décadas. y nunca se construyo. ¿por qué?

porque hay asuntos del pacto de la guerra fría, puntos, que nadie los conoce públicamente.

solo vemos lo que nos dejan ver.

saludos.


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Creo que si a Rusia no le queda más remedio que intervenir, entrará a fondo en Donbas, arrasará toda la estructura militar de Ucrania que encuentre allí y se quedará con el territorio, a diferencia de lo que viene haciendo desde que estalló el conflicto, que consiste en un enfrentamiento de contención del enemigo y que en la OTAN pensaron que desgastaría a los rusos, pero no ha sido así. Ahora Rusia buscaría hacer lo mismo pero ya con el territorio del Donbas en Rusia, como Crimea.
> 
> Invadir toda Ucrania y, lo que es peor, controlarla después, significaría un desgaste que no se puede permitir, porque tendrá una resistencia muy fuerte y Ucrania quedará como víctima. Le es mejor como hasta ahora, mantener una guerra de baja intensidad pero habiendo incorporado un territorio mayoritariamente ruso o prorruso y con mayor capacidad para desplegar fuerzas y responder a los ataques. De paso mantendrá la amenaza de bombardear las zonas donde se desplieguen misiles. No le interesa ocupar toda Ucrania, que económicamente pasará a ser una ruina aun mayor si pierde ese territorio. El desgaste sería para Ucrania, no para Rusia.
> 
> ...



Te explico

En 20 años Ucrania esta en la UE y recibiendo fondos de cohesión como una cerda


Rusia? Con el pib de Moldavia y bajando

Eso sí a lo mejor se han quedado con alguna zona industrialmente deprimida de Ucrania
Ohhhhh


El imperio ruso ha vuelto


Ohhhhhhh


En Praga ni se acuerdan de ellos
En Varsovia si. Con asco
Los Bálticos creciendo como gorrinos y alcanzando el primermundismo
Serbia llamando a la entrada de Bruselas y negando cualquier relación con Rusia. No se de que me habla
La juventud Bielorrusa hasta los cojones
....


Ganan terreros de mierda y decrepitos en guerras millonarias mientras pierden casi toda su área de influencia


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

Los rusos son muy listos
Si


Por eso tienen las fronteras que tenían en 1700 cuando entra a reinar Pedro el grande y comienza la expansión. Bueno ni eso. 
Por eso han perdido casi toda su área de influencia.
Recordáis un país llamado Serbia? La Rusia del sur. Hermanos eslavos. Ahí está, rellenando formularios de Bruselas para entrar en la UE de aquí a 2030 con Montenegro. Y aún acaban en la OTAN 
Les queda en Europa Bielorrusia y Moldavia depende del año
Y ya 

Un país cuyos satélites llegaban a 50 km de Viena y a 60 de Múnich o Hamburgo.

Y a Bielorrusia dale unos años. Su juventud está hasta los cojones de ver como sus vecinos polacos y lituanos que tenían tenían nivel económico en 1990 hoy les triplican y viven de puta madre mientras ellos se ven sometidos a u paco dictador satélite del Kremlin. Kremlin que les dice que sus hermanos no son los lituanos y los polacos con los que compartieron estado si no los Kazajos, chechenos y demás follacabras de ojos achinados.

Bielorrusia acabará cayendo como cayó la RDA o Rumania. La puta economía y un pueblo hasta los cojones. Y da igual la Stasi, la securitate y hostias en vinagre.


Y sin ellos Rusia habrá perdido toda su influencia en Europa. Siempre pueden mangonear a alguna republica de mierda de Asia central para seguir sintiéndose imperiales

Y ganando 250 euros al mes
Y con una demografía de mierda. Estancado en 145 millones desde hace 30 años.


Es Soria con sueldos tunecinos y egos imperiales


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

Es como si.....


Tranquilos

De momento no se ha dado que los luxemburgueses salgan a protestar a las calles para derribar al gran duque y convertirse en una republica satélite de Moscú en plena Europa occidental donde los rusos puedan instalar su modo de vida

Comportamientos de proxeneta
Mafias
Corrupción
Decadencia
Y sueldos de 250 euros


De momento los luxemburgueses se lo están pensando. Es que renunciar a sus 6500 euros al mes...

Es duro

La UE es como un abuelete impotente pero con pasta. Nunca le faltarán modelos de 25 años
Rusia tiene tanto poder de atraccion como un proxeneta cuarenton y feo chungo de barrio y con fama de maltratador


Solo las que tienen muchas taras afectivas y poca cabeza se van con el


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Rusia da un poco de pena.
> 
> No le van a rozar a Occidente ni el pelo de los huevos.
> 
> ...





Pero si casibtodos los oligarcas putinianos viven en Londres y veraneantes veraneantes la costa azul. Moscú la pisan 3 días al año

Vamos y no es nuevo
En época zarista la mayor parte de la nobleza pasaba la mitad del año en Paris o la costa azul. Y entre ellos hablaban en francés 


En cuanto cortes sus cuentas bancarias y negocios.... 3 días de guerra


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La mitad de Ucrania son rusos mas o menos mezclados, no solo es el donbass, si entra Rusia el país colapsa directamente proclamación de independencia y federación a Rusia de la mitad del país al momento. Pinza con transnistria por el sur.





Falso

Y son datos del 2001. Hoy los hablantes de ruso son menores por emigración









Fijate las ganadas que tienen de irse a Rusia que lleva el país en guerra 7 años con los prorrusos y el 90% del territorio ucraniano ha tenido 0 levantamientos 


Normal

Ante una perspectiva de ser algún día un país democrático y normal integrado en la UE y creciendo económicamente como sus vecinos Polacos o rumanos o ser parte de la decrépito federación rusa dirigida por el Zar Putin de forma totalitaria pues ya me dirás


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Rusia si entra en guerra ya lo ha dicho descabezar completamente a los antirusos de kiev, despues creara novorusia y ya nadie le tocara los huevos por el Mar Negro, al que se acerque por ahi volatilizado. En otras palabras se van a poner a hablar y le van a asegurar por escrito que esas naciones no van a ser de la Otan. Despues cuatro rollitos pal pueblo, los papeles firmados por detras y vamonos.





Y luego chas y te despiertas 


Y Rusia
Y Rusia
Y....



Y ha entrado en la Otan hasta San Petersburgo 

Y tienen las fronteras de esta y de la UE a 60 km de la anterior


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo que controlaba Moscú cuando yo nací en 1988







Total que han perdido

Media Alemania
Polonia
Chequia
Eslovaquia
Hungría
Rumanía
Bulgaria
Estonia
Letonia
Lituania
Ucrania
Moldavia ahí va
Y su influencia en Serbia que tuvieron en los 90 y 2000



Unos campeones los rusos


Ves ese mapa de arriba?
Cuando controlaban tierras a 60 km de Frankfurt

Hoy les tiene medio peleando por una decrépita region del tamaño de media provincia de León en una esquina olvidada de Europa llena de fábricas oxidadas y viejas desdentadas


Tan a la esquina que en este mapa ni sale


----------



## stuka (15 Ene 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Como a mi me recluten para mandarme a la guerra a la primera q me den un fusil *me voy a pegarle un tiro a algun politico o banquero central,* los cojones voy a matarme con otros europeos para defender una españa invadida x moros




Claro que sí, Bakunin. Te van a poner al Chepas a tiro por si un día te aburres en la trinchera (¿y por qué no a Rockefeller?)


¡Ayyyyy...Qué falta de mili!


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Yo me alegraré de que Ucrania –que es un país artificial, creado por conveniencia de USA– se integre en Rusia de nuevo.





Desde cuando Leopolis ha sido rusa?

Artificial?

Devolvamos San Petersburgo a los suecos 

Que coño hacen esos eslavos semi asiáticos de interior con costa en el báltico 


De la artificialidad de Konigsberg ni hablamos


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

Si Rusia es tan rica en todo como es que un país tan poco poblado para semejante territorio de riquezas tiene menos pib per capita que Bulgaria?


O son gilipollas 
O Putin y compañía les roban a manos llenas


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y luego chas y te despiertas
> 
> 
> Y Rusia
> ...



Si ya,









Rusia







www.google.com


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Rusia tiene un papel dificil, de intervenir solo lo hara sobre el donbass ocupar toda Ucrania es inasumible, esto tendra dos consecuencias, una que nunca habra un gobierno pro-ruso en Ucrania y otro que lanzara a Ucrania a las manos de la OTAN
> 
> Con lo cual echara atras a Rusia y esto no es mas que otra farolada





Si no es en la otan es en la UE
Lo mismo da


La UE también tiene acuerdos de defensa común y a su vez esta integrada por países otan 


Rusia ataca a una Ucrania en la UE y es atacar a Francia que es pais UE y que también es país OTAN


Como la I guerra mundial cuando declarar la guerra a uno era declararsela a 20 por los acuerdos entre diferentes paises


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si ya,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mira a cuanto están las fronteras de la OTAN


----------



## Feriri88 (15 Ene 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Sabes que Castilla no bombardearia Leon , ningun buen hijo profanaria a su madre , por eso Rusia no bombardeara Ucrania .




Castilla lleva 40 años dando por el culo a León que es peor que bombardear


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Falso
> 
> Y son datos del 2001. Hoy los hablantes de ruso son menores por emigración
> 
> ...



Nos centraremos mas para que veas la novorusia que se espera, o pasas por el aro o a tomar por culo, los dibujitos te enseñaran,









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d9/Ruslangsup-es.PNG


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> tranquilo, no te lo tomes tan a pecho que no resolvemos nada con asuntos que no vienen al caso.
> 
> tu experiencia es tuya y la mía otra.
> 
> ...




Hasta ahí llegamos que no iban a consentir que Cuba se metiera en la carrera igual que tampoco consintieron que se metiera en su día España, Turquía...

Saludos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Ene 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Sabes que Castilla no bombardearia Leon , ningun buen hijo profanaria a su madre , por eso Rusia no bombardeara Ucrania .



Rusia no es hija de Ucrania así que se la folla como quiere.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Ene 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Esos bichos se lanzan desde la bodega de un Hércules, no los lleva un caza, cualquier país con fuerza aérea puede tirarlas.



Un Hércules te lo derriban de una pedrada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Londres, Paris, Berlín, Roma y Rabbath.
> 
> Suficiente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Con una bomba de esas como mucho te cargas una manzana de edificios, además está el hecho de que no tenemos aviones adecuados para tirarlas, otro florero decía de tirarlas en un Hércules que sería derribado a pedradas, es que ni un misil les haría falta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Rusia no es hija de Ucrania así que se la folla como quiere.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Principado de Kiev - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre Principado de Kiev o,hasta mediados del siglo XII.


----------



## workforfood (15 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Falso
> 
> Y son datos del 2001. Hoy los hablantes de ruso son menores por emigración
> 
> ...



Una Ucrania dividida
actualizado 7:35 PM EST, Lun Mar 3, 2014

Ucrania está acosada por una agitación política como no se había visto en casi una década. Lo que comenzó como protestas por la gestión de un pacto comercial con la Unión Europea se intensificó hasta la destitución del presidente prorruso Víktor Yanukóvich. Un nuevo gobierno se ha instalado en Kiev, la capital. Ucrania, la mayor nación fronteriza que separa a Rusia de la Unión Europea, se considera a veces un peón entre Rusia y Occidente. Los mapas siguientes muestran un par de formas de división de Ucrania. 

El idioma

El ucraniano es la lengua oficial, hablada por el 70% de la población del país. El ruso también se habla ampliamente y es la lengua materna de muchos ucranianos, especialmente en el este y en la región meridional de Crimea, donde los rusos étnicos son mayoría. El 27 de febrero estallaron violentas protestas en la capital de Crimea, Simferopol, contra el nuevo orden puesto en marcha una semana antes en medio de manifestaciones masivas en la capital del país, Kiev. Crimea es un bastión de apoyo al derrocado presidente Yanukóvich y también alberga la flota naval rusa del Mar Negro, con sede en Sebastopol.








Elecciones presidenciales de 2010

Las polémicas elecciones de 2010 dieron la victoria al candidato prorruso y ex primer ministro Víktor Yanukóvich con un estrecho margen sobre la primera ministra Yulia Timoshenko. Yanukóvich ganó con un fuerte apoyo en las regiones del Este, mientras que la mayoría de las regiones del Oeste favorecieron a Timoshenko.
















A divided Ukraine


Ukraine is beset by political turmoil the likes of which it hasn't seen in almost a decade. What started as protests over the handling of a trade pact with the European Union escalated to the ousting of the pro-Russian President Viktor Yanukovych.



edition.cnn.com


----------



## workforfood (15 Ene 2022)

Cuando desapareció el Pacto de Varsovia que fue una respuesta del Bloque comunista a la existencia de la OTAN, lo normal es que la OTAN desapareciera, pues no ahí siguen tocando los huevos a Rusia hasta el final. Qué razón de existir tiene la OTAN actualmente más que tocar los huevos a rusia continuamente, es que no tiene otra, desaparecido el bloque comunista su final tenía que haber llegado en 1991.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Te explico
> 
> En 20 años Ucrania esta en la UE y recibiendo fondos de cohesión como una cerda
> 
> ...



Agáchate y pon el culo en pompa. Mientras disfrutas repite que los rusos son muy malos y por eso arman a Mohamed VI

(8) Aviones de combate de EEUU invaden nuestro espacio aéreo para que España reconozca la soberanía marroquí en el Sáhara | Burbuja.info


----------



## tomasjos (15 Ene 2022)

Que vuelva Gorbachov

Artículo de la Vanguardia muy engañoso en cuanto al titular. Enric Juliana resume la situación y reconoce que a Rusia se la engañó y ahora pasa lo que pasa. Identifica los problemas defensivos que afronta Rusia con precisión y por que Ucrania es importante para Rusia y para Occidente - básicamente porque pone a Rusia a los pies de Estados Unidos-, y dice que Estados Unidos esta luchando hasta el último europeo, porque Europa no puede subsistir sin el gas ruso pero Estados Unidos si.
En resumen, La Vanguardia, un periodico conservador español, representante de la burguesia, nada sospechoso de antisistema, reconoce que Occidente traiciono a Rusia y que Rusia es la buena y Occidente el malo de la película.


----------



## tomasjos (15 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Te explico
> 
> En 20 años Ucrania esta en la UE y recibiendo fondos de cohesión como una cerda
> 
> ...



Eso que dice usted es como lo de la zorra y las uvas " no las quiero que están muy verdes"


----------



## Caracalla (15 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuando desapareció el Pacto de Varsovia que fue una respuesta del Bloque comunista a la existencia de la OTAN, lo normal es que la OTAN desapareciera, pues no ahí siguen tocando los huevos a Rusia hasta el final. Qué razón de existir tiene la OTAN actualmente más que tocar los huevos a rusia continuamente, es que no tiene otra, desaparecido el bloque comunista su final tenía que haber llegado en 1991.



La principal razón es mantener Europa bajo el Yugo americano. Impidiendo que se rearme y vuelva a ser un roblema real para los Anglos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Ene 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Principado de Kiev - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre Principado de Kiev o,hasta mediados del siglo XII.



Y??? Los Eslavos y turco chinos que forman Rusia no son hijos de Kiev ni de Ucrania y aunque lo fuesen se la follarian como ya hizo Stalin matándolos de hambre, se llama INCESTO!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Ene 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y yo también estuve en el ejército y practicamente toda mi generación fue militar, menudo mérito tiene eso. Y mientras los veteranos contaban sus batallitas bélicas yo y otros cuantos nos íbamos a las letrinas a ponernos ciegos de porros y alcohol.



El burro se pone delante del carro.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Ene 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Ya pasó con los misiles de Cuba



no es verdad Y LO SABES.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y??? Los Eslavos y turco chinos que forman Rusia no son hijos de Kiev ni de Ucrania y aunque lo fuesen se la follarian como ya hizo Stalin matándolos de hambre, se llama INCESTO!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Stalin era georgiano de nacimiento , no es una muestra significativa del ruso medio , asi que no es ejemplo de nada .


----------



## M. Priede (15 Ene 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Stalin era georgiano de nacimiento , no es una muestra significativa del ruso medio , asi que no es ejemplo de nada .



Gobernó en contra de Rusia y a favor de Georgia, eso lo sabe todo el mundo, ¿no?


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Ene 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Stalin era georgiano de nacimiento , no es una muestra significativa del ruso medio , asi que no es ejemplo de nada .



Y qué cojones importa de donde era Stalin??? SIENDO EL MANDAMÁS DE LA URSS SE FOLLÓ A UCRANIA , a Putin le suda la polla la historia, si ve beneficioso para Rusia un buen bombardeo pues mandara a Ucrania a la Edad de Piedra, le arrasas centrales eléctricas, estaciones de tren, nudos de carreteras, presas, todo edificio militar… y de propina le corta el gas y A TOMAR POR CULO UCRANIA, Rusia hará lo que le interese y occidente ver, oír y callar porque no hay cojones de empezar a tirar Nukes y sin ellas no hay nada que hacer. Todo lo malo que les pase a los Ucranianos se lo tienen merecido por traicionar a Rusia y fiarse de EEUU y Europa que de momento salvo ladrar NO HICIERON NADA POR ELLOS.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y qué cojones importa de donde era Stalin??? SIENDO EL MANDAMÁS DE LA URSS SE FOLLÓ A UCRANIA , a Putin le suda la polla la historia, si ve beneficioso para Rusia un buen bombardeo pues mandara a Ucrania a la Edad de Piedra, le arrasas centrales eléctricas, estaciones de tren, nudos de carreteras, presas, todo edificio militar… y de propina le corta el gas y A TOMAR POR CULO UCRANIA, Rusia hará lo que le interese y occidente ver, oír y callar porque no hay cojones de empezar a tirar Nukes y sin ellas no hay nada que hacer. Todo lo malo que les pase a los Ucranianos se lo tienen merecido por traicionar a Rusia y fiarse de EEUU y Europa que de momento salvo ladrar NO HICIERON NADA POR ELLOS.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



A Vladimir Putin si le importa la historia :


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Ene 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> A Vladimir Putin si le importa la historia :



De cara a la galería pero si le interesa se cagara en Ucrania y se limpiará el culo con el libro de historia.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Mr. Frost (15 Ene 2022)

Un tipo que cambia la Constitución para gobernar hasta 2036, y si sigue vivo para entonces la volverá a cambiar otra vez para seguir gobernando. Que además acaba con los opositores envenenándolos con polonio. Que apoya todas las dictaduras comunistas. Etc...

Que le den por el culo al hijo de putin. Ojalá acabe inmerso en una guerra, pero en una guerra civil.


----------

